# SMF April 2021 Challenge - Lollipop Swirl



## Primrose (Apr 1, 2021)

Welcome to the *April 2021 SMF Soap Challenge*. This month’s challenge is the *Lollipop Swirl*

The Lollipop Swirl was created by Mater Sam in mid-2020, and exploded across facebook soap groups and internet forums for quite some time. I thought it would be fun to see it make its way to a SMF challenge!

PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have been a SMF member for at least one month and have a minimum of 50 posts _*at the time the Challenge is posted*_ (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for a SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

* * * *


Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.
The entry thread will open on *April 21, 2021 at 11:00 pm GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).
After the closing date on *April 27, 2021 at 11:59 pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from April* 28-29, 2021* and the winner will be announced on *April 30, 2021*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.
Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.
All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
* * * *
*SPECIFIC RULES FOR THE APRIL 2021 CHALLENGE*

The Lollipop Swirl is essentially a modified wall pour done in a column mold. You will pour alternating colours down the side of your mold in order to layer them on top of each other rather than allowing them to break through different layers. For each subsequent pour, rotate your column mold slightly so that each layer is poured slightly away from the previous one - this will create the lollipop pattern. Please see the videos linked below to show how the lollipop swirl is poured. 

1. You will require a cylinder/column mold for this technique. If you do not have a specific soap mold, an empty Pringles can works very well.  PVC pipes are also suitable, or anything else a similar shape. 

2. You must must use a minimum of two colours (you can use many more if you so desire)

3. Your entry photo must show at least two bars from your batch. 

4. You can make this challenge as simple or as complicated as you would like. You may wish to try doing a rimmed soap with lollipop swirl centre; you may wish to use multiple colours, or keep it simple with only two colours. You can embed the entire lollipop soap inside a standard loaf, or you can add embellishments to the lollipop. Let your creativity loose with this one  

*HELPFUL TIPS:*

1. Choose a well behaving fragrance oil which will remain at a steady/predictable trace for the duration of the pour. 

2. A light to medium trace appears to work best for this technique; however don't despair if your batter is a little too thin to start with and a little too thick at the end. You will likely find you still have some nice bars in the middle of the loaf. 

* * * *

*Creator of the technique, Mater Sam - YouTube video showing two colour lollipop swirls*




*Fraulein Winter - tutorial video showing both a two colour swirl, and a four colour swirl*





For all the inspiration you ever need and more, check out the Soap Challenge Club entries from December when they did this technique!









						Lollipop Swirl Winners
					

Visit the post for more.




					soapchallengeclub.com
				






Most of all, good luck and have fun!


----------



## Primrose (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1.
2.


----------



## earlene (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 1, 2021)

Noice!

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.) 

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in! 
5.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 1, 2021)

dibbles said:


> along with the next appropriate number.


Oops sorry! Got far too excited there...


----------



## KimW (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF.  Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes!  Been wanting to try this!
7.


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. I’m back! And I’m in!


----------



## amd (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in!  
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 1, 2021)

I probably shouldn't go on another Pringles eating binge... And dedicated moulds are on the pricey side.  I'm thinking to buy one of these and make a hole in the bottom or cut it off entirely, for poking purposes. Any reason why I shouldn't?





						OSCO TS-120390 Acrylic Pen Pot, 70mm x 75mm x 120mm, Clear : Amazon.co.uk: Stationery & Office Supplies
					

Great prices on your favourite Office brands plus free delivery and returns on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## earlene (Apr 1, 2021)

As long as you have the right tool and it doesn't give you a rough or sharp edge, I don't see anything wrong with your idea.


----------



## glendam (Apr 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I probably shouldn't go on another Pringles eating binge... And dedicated moulds are on the pricey side.  I'm thinking to buy one of these and make a hole in the bottom or cut it off entirely, for poking purposes. Any reason why I shouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to be tapered, so it will only come if push from the bottom, if you manage to remove that.  Aren't there any PVC pipe over there that you could purchase, for close to the same price?


----------



## glendam (Apr 1, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10.


----------



## amd (Apr 1, 2021)

@Tara_H I'd be more inclined to find something to repurpose rather than buying something new. Or just going to the hardware store for a PVC pipe.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 1, 2021)

Ah, it's less than a fiver, and I really like the idea of being able to see through it, at least while I'm getting the hang of the concept.  I'm not sure if it's tapered or if it's just the photos, if the worst comes to the worst I'll have a new tool holder to replace the coffee mug which is currently serving that function


----------



## amd (Apr 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I really like the idea of being able to see through it


I think you'd want to line this - don't quote me on that though. I don't have experience with anything other than wood, silicone, and the occasional pvc pipe molds.


----------



## GemstonePony (Apr 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Ah, it's less than a fiver, and I really like the idea of being able to see through it, at least while I'm getting the hang of the concept.  I'm not sure if it's tapered or if it's just the photos, if the worst comes to the worst I'll have a new tool holder to replace the coffee mug which is currently serving that function


In my experience with acrylic- you will want to line that. Acrylic has more give than PVC, so it's going to hang onto things a bit more.


----------



## KimW (Apr 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Ah, it's less than a fiver, and I really like the idea of being able to see through it, at least while I'm getting the hang of the concept.  I'm not sure if it's tapered or if it's just the photos, if the worst comes to the worst I'll have a new tool holder to replace the coffee mug which is currently serving that function


If you end up searching for something else and you have a Tesco near you, they have salt in what looks like plastic cylinders.  You could empty out and store the salt and use the container, if it's the right type of plastic.  I looked because I use the salt cylinders from Trader Joe's for my round molds.
Not that I'm suggesting _storing_ Pringles, rather than eating them, to get another container!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 1, 2021)

Basically, I love this video and I want to do it just like this! 

I've already driven my husband half around the bend looking for things to do a pull through in, I don't know if my marriage can withstand another round of improvised cylinders


----------



## Anstarx (Apr 2, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11.


----------



## Babyshoes (Apr 2, 2021)

If anyone in the UK is planning to use a pringles tube, I calculated the volume of one I had in the cupboard - to the brim is approximately 1.1 litres, so around a kilo of oils is probably about right if you want it full, but of course it needn't be totally full. 

I might give this a go next time I have energy to soap - no guarantees when that will be though, so I'll only sign up if looks like I'll have something to enter...


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 2, 2021)

I had a brainwave this morning and realised that all the squeezy bottles I bought and don't use most of (they came in a pack of 10) are basically cylindrical! So naturally I had to do some testing.

I've been working on getting a thinner batter for the past little while, so I threw all the tricks at this batch... I think it was a bit too successful.  I heard an offhand mention on a Tree Marie video that citrus EO can slow trace, so I used lime for this one.  I don't know if it's possible that it actually reversed trace but I feel like that's what happened!





The mica seemed to separate out, and even though it was a tiny batch and I used the SB after splitting (after I took the pic above), it stayed fluid right until the end and now it looks like some oil is starting to float to the top 

It's been CPOP'ing for about an hour and a half at this point. I guess I'll leave it and see how it looks tomorrow.  Hopefully it's not ruined but at least it's only a tiny amount (about 260g total batter) so not much waste if it is.

Apart from all of that, the hardest thing I find was keeping my hands still. They tend to shake, so I made a lovely mess.   Will load up on the beta blockers for next attempt!


----------



## GemstonePony (Apr 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I had a brainwave this morning and realised that all the squeezy bottles I bought and don't use most of (they came in a pack of 10) are basically cylindrical! So naturally I had to do some testing.
> 
> I've been working on getting a thinner batter for the past little while, so I threw all the tricks at this batch... I think it was a bit too successful.  I heard an offhand mention on a Tree Marie video that citrus EO can slow trace, so I used lime for this one.  I don't know if it's possible that it actually reversed trace but I feel like that's what happened!
> 
> ...


Reverse trace is a thing, and I've had that happen to me before! I just made the recipe again, same FO and everything, and mixed more before pouring. Now I'm a bit more careful about mixing anything that "slows trace" to make sure that it doesn't back me right on out of it.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I probably shouldn't go on another Pringles eating binge... And dedicated moulds are on the pricey side.  I'm thinking to buy one of these and make a hole in the bottom or cut it off entirely, for poking purposes. Any reason why I shouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just (today) ordered some custom acrylic pipe sections from a company in NY. Same reason, I wanted to see through them and my 11” pvc is just too tall to be able to do successful pull throughs. The shop I ordered from is making two 6”, two 8” and two 10” pipes. The thing about dealing with a closed end acrylic mold is that I think acrylic is quite tricky to work with - cracks easily.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 2, 2021)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 2, 2021)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13.


----------



## Corsara (Apr 2, 2021)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 3, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!
14. Phoenix - This will be fun!
15.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 4, 2021)

The challenge poses no limit to the technique. So I took the opportunity to practice the Lollipop technique, and at the same time (instead of growing my stockpile of CP soaps) waste some of my ugliest *melt&pour* leftovers for this. I placed the M&P beakers into a hot water bath to keep them warm and fluid (although it took only a few minutes). Still many things to optimise, but I already learned a lot, and didn't have to deal with lye. It doesn't look good? No problem, just melt it up again!




A few lessons learned:

The different batters have to have the same density. I used two different M&P batches, just to find out that the heavier one would always sink to the bottom, and any layering would collapse. You don't have to care about this if you make one base batter, and additions (colourants etc.) are only minor.
The dough was opaque (including titanium dioxide), and I found that caramel syrup is a viable way to darken it. In fact, it reminds me (once again!) of chocolate, or rather nougat/gianduja.
The little grainy, tactile pieces in my M&P base are not ideal. Lollipop swirl isn't happy to be disturbed by batter texture inhomogeneity (same for skin formation).
This was a 50 mL PE bottle (Thanks for the pointer, @Tara_H !), and it was probably a bit too small (or I just was too impatient). Keep the cylinder vertical upright and pay attention that the batters really run down the wall, and not splash directly down into the existing forms.
Definitely not my last “test run”. And once again, pardon for the ugly colour palette. (I cannot promise that it will become better, though).

Edit: I can't operate my keyboard, sigh.


----------



## linne1gi (Apr 4, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Sign up list:
> 
> (Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)
> 
> ...


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!
14. Phoenix - This will be fun!
15. linne1gi - Love this challenge - definitely challenging!
16.


----------



## glendam (Apr 4, 2021)

It seems being able to see your pour is important, if not from the the sides, at least from the top.  I was using a tall and narrow “mold” so I couldn’t see a thing and just poured blindly.  I got a pair of sad eyes though....


----------



## KimW (Apr 4, 2021)

glendam said:


> It seems being able to see your pour is important, if not from the the sides, at least from the top.  I was using a tall and narrow “mold” so I couldn’t see a thing and just poured blindly.  I got a pair of sad eyes though....


Yep - I did the same thing tonight!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 5, 2021)

1. You will require a cylinder/column mold for this technique. If you do not have a specific soap mold, an empty Pringles can works very well.  PVC pipes are also suitable, or anything else a similar shape. 


@Primrose, question, I have a box from a Glenlivet bottle that is slightly out of round - like a triangle with rounded corners. I think it would be fun to use as a column mold, but I don’t know if this falls outside the rules. Your thoughts?


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 5, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> This was a 50 mL PE bottle


Small indeed! Mine are 250ml and I found that just about right for a test.  I get about 6 small but decent sized soaps out of that and there's enough slices to see what's going on inside.

I've been very interested to see the effect of the distance between pours, and the quantity poured.  What I'm seeing with my tests is that pouring a small amount (less than halfway into the centre) and closely spaced gives a tight pinwheel effect, and wider spacing with bigger pours gives that more lazy loop look that I think you most often see with this technique.

I also find that I like pouring the same colour in the same place on each rotation, to get stripes down the sides rather than a confused effect.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> 1. You will require a cylinder/column mold for this technique. If you do not have a specific soap mold, an empty Pringles can works very well.  PVC pipes are also suitable, or anything else a similar shape.
> View attachment 55815
> 
> @Primrose, question, I have a box from a Glenlivet bottle that is slightly out of round - like a triangle with rounded corners. I think it would be fun to use as a column mold, but I don’t know if this falls outside the rules. Your thoughts?



I think that mold is fine to use, as you'll be using the correct technique. However I'm not 100% sure if you'll get the desired result at the end. Try it and see!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 5, 2021)

Primrose said:


> I think that mold is fine to use, as you'll be using the correct technique. However I'm not 100% sure if you'll get the desired result at the end. Try it and see!


I agree, might be a surprise... we’ll see!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 5, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I agree, might be a surprise... we’ll see!


I'm really looking forward to seeing how that comes out!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 6, 2021)

The pen holders arrived yesterday, and they are definitely cylindrical, so I was able to cut out the bottom of one, leaving a lip, and make a circle of laminated paper to cover the base.  Did a trial pour today and it seems to have worked very well in terms of holding the batter, next step will be seeing if I can get it back out again!


----------



## glendam (Apr 6, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> The pen holders arrived yesterday, and they are definitely cylindrical, so I was able to cut out the bottom of one, leaving a lip, and make a circle of laminated paper to cover the base.  Did a trial pour today and it seems to have worked very well in terms of holding the batter, next step will be seeing if I can get it back out again!
> View attachment 55840
> View attachment 55841


How did you manage to cut it?  It definitely looks promising.  I though it was tapered because of the measurements listed in the site, glad to hear it is not!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 6, 2021)

glendam said:


> How did you manage to cut it?  It definitely looks promising.  I though it was tapered because of the measurements listed in the site, glad to hear it is not!


I used one of these kinds of things: 




__





						Rolson 16 Piece Holesaw Set | eSpares
					

Rolson 16 Piece Holesaw Set. Order Today - Price Match Guarantee




					www.espares.ie
				



Didn't get it 100% centred, but close enough...
Hope it works now


----------



## earlene (Apr 6, 2021)

If you have some Lanolin or Vaseline to lightly coat the inside before you pour the soap, both make a very good mold release.  Others also use mineral oil for mold release.  I prefer lanolin myself, but have used Vaseline as well.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 6, 2021)

So, I went ahead and unmoulded it pretty early, mostly due to curiosity about how it would work, and also the batter for to think during the pour so I was pretty sure it wasn't my entry anyway.

It actually came out super easy, I just gave it a test poke or two and it started moving 
This was about 7 hours after pouring, it was pretty soft still but just about manageable.


----------



## Corsara (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone have any advice on calculating the volume of these cylindrical molds?!  

I've found equations for it, but math is not my forte.. I'm planning on a 3 in x 6 in pvc pipe


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 6, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Anyone have any advice on calculating the volume of these cylindrical molds?!
> 
> I've found equations for it, but math is not my forte.. I'm planning on a 3 in x 6 in pvc pipe


It's easy in metric... I just pour water in and then weigh the water.  So the pen holder above holds a bit over 350g of water, which means it's approximately 350cm^3.  So in the calculator I put dimensions of 35x10x1cm.


----------



## KimW (Apr 6, 2021)

I'd say do as @Tara_H suggests, and as you've successfully done before, and use the water method.  Seal the bottom just as you'll need to do for the soap batter.

If you want to do the math:
Volume in cubic inches for a cylinder is Pi times radius squared times height.  
Then you would need to convert that to volume in ounces.  
To convert vol cubic inches to volume ounces, multiply the vol cubic inches by 0.5541 (this is true for squares and cylinders).  
So, for your 3 X 6 in PVC it would be:
*3.1415* (which is Pi) *times 2.25* (which is the radius of your cylinder, squared -> 1.5 times 1.5) *times 6 *(which is the height of your cylinder)
This* = 42.41 cubic inches
42.41 times 0.5541 = 23.50 ounces *(with rounding)
About 1.5 pounds of soap!  Funny thing those cylinders.  Might be a big batch of soap for a soap challenge...


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 6, 2021)

Yep, this is definitely not my entry! Although I keep thinking it's something edible and being disappointed - I should really move it out of the kitchen!



I was doing some playing around with discolouring FO to test for another project, and apparently it's also ever-so-slightly accelerating.  I didn't notice it previously when it was distributed throughout the batter, but here it was only in the brown shades, and they thickened up just a bit ahead of the white, leading to this weird effect.


----------



## KimW (Apr 6, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Yep, this is definitely not my entry! Although I keep thinking it's something edible and being disappointed - I should really move it out of the kitchen!
> View attachment 55852
> 
> 
> I was doing some playing around with discolouring FO to test for another project, and apparently it's also ever-so-slightly accelerating.  I didn't notice it previously when it was distributed throughout the batter, but here it was only in the brown shades, and they thickened up just a bit ahead of the white, leading to this weird effect.


It's like little chocolate giraffes!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> It's like little chocolate giraffes!


I'll never be able to see anything else now!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 6, 2021)

@Primrose is it alright to use the lollipop swirled soap as an embed?


----------



## Primrose (Apr 7, 2021)

dibbles said:


> @Primrose is it alright to use the lollipop swirled soap as an embed?



It sure is! As long as everyone is making a lollipop "loaf" as part of the challenge, I'd love to see any creative ways to then put it into a standard loaf


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 7, 2021)

Primrose said:


> 4. You can make this challenge as simple or as complicated as you would like.




My self-imposed complications:

Only use ingredients and tools that I already had in the house



Primrose said:


> _*at the time the Challenge is posted*_ (sorry but no exceptions on this).


Soapmaking tools and presentation scenery included. Background: I want the challenge to be “for free” in the sense that it is absolutely impossible that I end up with more of any ingredient than before. Too many things, too many oils, etc. all around, I have to restrict my insatiability into sane limits. I do not want this challenge to be an excuse for me to buy anything new. (It's difficult enough with all the stuff I have lurking around, I don't want to also worry about all the things I _could_ own.)​Though, I will take the liberty to permit a single, very specific, unnecessarily luxurious and entirely superfluous exception.​
Maximum batch size should not considerably exceed 100 g oils. There is a similar reasoning behind this restriction (just targeted to my afterwards stock-keeping): It's not as if we were amidst a terrible pandemic and had to stockpile soaps, who knows when shops would start selling soap again…? No. This is pure luxury, and I want to treat is as such: with well-measured moderation. [Alas, I already have ideas how to “elegantly circumvent” this rule without violating its wording…]
Every ingredient must fulfil a function that contributes to the soap performance. This means: no EO/FO/scents, no dyes/colourants/pigments, no titanium dioxide, no micas. Just to not make it too easy to just throw some pigments into split batters. We will see how this goes out; in any case, don't expect the richest colour contrast from my submission .
As already hinted in my registration, I'm planning to combine the Lollipop swirl with about two other techniques.
Now it's up to me to follow up my noble words with action…


----------



## GemstonePony (Apr 7, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> My self-imposed complications:
> 
> Only use ingredients and tools that I already had in the house
> 
> ...


If you have ground turmeric, ginger, extremely fine (espresso) coffee grounds, ground oatmeal, or poppyseed lying around, you might get some contrast with "medicinal" ingredients or lightweight exfoliators. Just a thought.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 7, 2021)

Hehe, thanks! I already have a reasonable conception of how to do the colours, and I didn't post it in the hope to collect household tricks from others. Anyway, I'll keep oatmeal in mind, it could become valuable.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 7, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Sign up list:
> 
> (Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)
> 
> ...


Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!
14. Phoenix - This will be fun!
15. linne1gi - Love this challenge - definitely challenging!
16.  Peachy Clean Soap's - I'm in how fun, 1st try @ this design.  Am I The Caboose.?


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 7, 2021)

Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!
14. Phoenix - This will be fun!
15. linne1gi - Love this challenge - definitely challenging!
16. Peachy Clean Soap's - I'm in how fun, 1st try @ this design. Am I The Caboose.? 
17. Violets2217- I done ADULTING this week, so I’m gonna make some soap!
18.


----------



## KimW (Apr 7, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I do not want this challenge to be an excuse for me to buy anything new.


This gave me a chuckle, but it's also what I do as I see it as part of the knowledge gained in each challenge.  Good on you.   After the challenge is my weak point, when I'm thinking about how much easier or better a step would have been if I had "this or that"!  For me, it's a slippery road to buying soapy stuff, these challenges!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 7, 2021)

I have what may be my entry in the oven now (after I got the door back on ) and I'm so excited to see if it comes out ok... I did tiny tiny pours and it took pretty much for.ev.er to get it all poured.  On the upside I now have a batter recipe that stays fluid for a really long time too, so I may have another attempt at a pull through one of these days.

This is my second favourite attempt so far, but there was meant to be a black line between the two shades of purple which seems to have been entirely swallowed up!  There's a tiny hint of it in places but mostly it disappeared completely:


----------



## KimW (Apr 7, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I have what may be my entry in the oven now (after I got the door back on ) and I'm so excited to see if it comes out ok... I did tiny tiny pours and it took pretty much for.ev.er to get it all poured.  On the upside I now have a batter recipe that stays fluid for a really long time too, so I may have another attempt at a pull through one of these days.
> 
> This is my second favourite attempt so far, but there was meant to be a black line between the two shades of purple which seems to have been entirely swallowed up!  There's a tiny hint of it in places but mostly it disappeared completely:


You say "purple" I say "Periwinkle Blue" my favorite color - even used it for my wedding dress. Periwinkle, Periwinkle, everywhere and I just don't care, Periwinkle!


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 7, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I do not want this challenge to be an excuse for me to buy anything new.


I went old school with my first try. Went back to my favorite slow 50% Lard recipe (also change it back to original 33.3% lye concentration) I dusted off  my Pringle cans that were my first molds. And although I messed up in SM3 and calculated mold volume before adjusting the additives from an copied recipe...I actually didn’t have enough to fill up my mold... but it was such a fun pour still worked out just fine! Can’t wait for the cut! My batter stayed pretty fluid the whole pour and I realized early on to make sure to keep the batter pour on the wall of the mold or it just plops and doesn’t move the already poured batter and swirl. Plus it’s easy to keep track of what color is next with the different colors lining the wall of the mold. It was nice just making a small batch like I used to in the beginning! Thanks for the break from reality @Primrose !!!


----------



## sabnazzy (Apr 7, 2021)

i dont understand why someone is mentioning the lollipop swirl as an entry, are you talking about competitions you have on this forum or the soap challenge,because this months entry is the polka dot challenge,so because i am new here i am confused. thank you


----------



## KimW (Apr 7, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> i dont understand why someone is mentioning the lollipop swirl as an entry, are you talking about competitions you have on this forum or the soap challenge,because this months entry is the polka dot challenge,so because i am new here i am confused. thank you


I think maybe you're thinking of the Soap Challenge Club challenge for April, which is indeed Polka Dot Soap.  The April challenge for this forum (which is "Soap Making Forum") is the Lollipop Swirl.  Hope that helps.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 7, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> i dont understand why someone is mentioning the lollipop swirl as an entry, are you talking about competitions you have on this forum or the soap challenge,because this months entry is the polka dot challenge,so because i am new here i am confused. thank you


SMF has it's own monthly challenge, unrelated to Amy Warden's Soap Challenge Club. This is the thread for the SMF challenge for April, which is the Lollipop Swirl.


----------



## VikingChick (Apr 7, 2021)

Playing along at home again......this was harder than it looked! But for my first try, I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## Corsara (Apr 7, 2021)

Well my first attempt is wrapped up in its pvc mold, in all its failed glory! My batters were different thicknesses by the time I was ready to pour, so one kept breaking through the other. I had to blend my coloured one too much, because my activated charcoal was not properly dispersed. So next time I'll soap at a lower temp, and figure out a better way to add colour


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 7, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Well my first attempt is wrapped up in its pvc mold, in all its failed glory! My batters were different thicknesses by the time I was ready to pour, so one kept breaking through the other. I had to blend my coloured one too much, because my activated charcoal was not properly dispersed. So next time I'll soap at a lower temp, and figure out a better way to add colour


I accidentally soaped at around 80 degrees today...forgot about it in the fridge. I used clays and activated charcoal for colors. The clay I dispersed with a tablespoon of my aloe juice and my AC with a tablespoon of my batch oils. I just mixed it in the pitchers I was pouring each color from and used a spatula to mix with batter instead of the  stick blender. I surprisingly stayed pretty fluid till the end. But we will see how it turned out when I cut it tonight! Good luck!


----------



## Corsara (Apr 7, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I accidentally soaped at around 80 degrees today...forgot about it in the fridge. I used clays and activated charcoal for colors. The clay I dispersed with a tablespoon of my aloe juice and my AC with a tablespoon of my batch oils. I just mixed it in the pitchers I was pouring each color from and used a spatula to mix with batter instead of the  stick blender. I surprisingly stayed pretty fluid till the end. But we will see how it turned out when I cut it tonight! Good luck!


I dispersed my AC in glycerin, but my apple sauce mixing cup had ridges in the bottom, so it probably wasn't mixed throughout. So I had to stick blend it, but I think I can correct it next time!


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 8, 2021)

Almost....


----------



## Corsara (Apr 8, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Almost.... View attachment 55898


That's a really cool design anyway!!


----------



## Babyshoes (Apr 8, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Almost.... View attachment 55898


Not quite what you were after, but a lovely pattern regardless!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 8, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Welcome to the *April 2021 SMF Soap Challenge*. This month’s challenge is the *Lollipop Swirl*
> 
> The Lollipop Swirl was created by Mater Sam in mid-2020, and exploded across facebook soap groups and internet forums for quite some time. I thought it would be fun to see it make its way to a SMF challenge!
> 
> ...



Primrose Good Morning' Thank you for hosting our April Lollipop Challenge.
I have just a few Q. When you said we can embellish our Lollipop Soap Design what does this entail? & 2nd Q. when you mentioned we can put entire cylinder lollipop soap into another mold' does this mean place cylinder lollipop soap into a "rectangle" shape 2nd mold? or any shape 2nd mold for housing lollipop soap?.  
Much Thx .


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 8, 2021)

So my second attempt was such an awesome pour. And just like last time I had the oven on for my soap, put my soap in the oven... and proceeded to forget about it. My iPhone had frozen this morning and I started working on getting it reset and then started to smell some really good strong soap... I opened the oven and turned it off, then peeked inside and saw my soap tipped over with a blob of soap bubbling on the bottom of the oven. I removed my mold and let it cool. Needles to say my oven is a little cleaner than before I started soaping this morning & my phone is working again! And now I get to go buy some more  Pringles because that one is pretty much destroyed!


----------



## earlene (Apr 8, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> i dont understand why someone is mentioning the lollipop swirl as an entry, are you talking about competitions you have on this forum or the soap challenge,because this months entry is the polka dot challenge,so because i am new here i am confused. thank you


See the title of this thread?  See also at the top of the page of each sub-forum at SMF the link to the SMF Challenge and Entry threads.







See also this thread for all past SMF Challenges:  SMF Soap Challenges  ... across the years


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 8, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I used one of these kinds of things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good for you - sorry I was a naysayer!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 8, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh good for you - sorry I was a naysayer!


Oh not at all! Forewarned is forearmed, I always appreciate a voice of reason


----------



## Corsara (Apr 8, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Well my first attempt is wrapped up in its pvc mold, in all its failed glory! My batters were different thicknesses by the time I was ready to pour, so one kept breaking through the other. I had to blend my coloured one too much, because my activated charcoal was not properly dispersed. So next time I'll soap at a lower temp, and figure out a better way to add colour


Since my pour went so badly with one portion at light trace, and one much thicker, I went ahead and swirled with a chopstick as I knew I wouldn't like the effect I was getting. I love the end piece that had more of the uncoloured batter.


----------



## KimW (Apr 8, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Since my pour went so badly with one portion at light trace, and one much thicker, I went ahead and swirled with a chopstick as I knew I wouldn't like the effect I was getting. I love the end piece that had more of the uncoloured batter.


My first thought:  "ohhhh, dreamy"
ETA:  Nice save, btw.  I didn't have your foresight on my attempt and I just have a pair of weird eyeballs looking at me.  I will definitely swirl if my next attempt goes so obviously wrong!


----------



## Corsara (Apr 8, 2021)

KimW said:


> My first thought:  "ohhhh, dreamy"
> ETA:  Nice save, btw.  I didn't have your foresight on my attempt and I just have a pair of weird eyeballs looking at me.  I will definitely swirl if my next attempt goes so obviously wrong!


That's what I was afraid of!  At least it's pretty even if it's not what I had in mind.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 9, 2021)

A few bars survived... I wasn’t sure if any would. Although they are seeping FO.... smells wonderful!


----------



## KimW (Apr 9, 2021)

So, I'm wondering...  There seems to be two common themes in our failed attempts:  Pinwheels or Double-Eyeballs.  Wonder what is the same thing that we're doing wrong?  Just thinking out loud...hmmmm


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 9, 2021)

KimW said:


> Pinwheels or Double-Eyeballs


My detailed research leads me to the conclusion that tiny pours -> lopsided pinwheels and big pours -> eyeballs... Still torn on which I really want to aim for


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Tara_H (Apr 9, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


>


Is that your design for your entry?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 9, 2021)

I just found the  would fit to your woefully precise gist of Lollipop technique.


----------



## KimW (Apr 9, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> My detailed research leads me to the conclusion that tiny pours -> lopsided pinwheels and big pours -> eyeballs... Still torn on which I really want to aim for


Ah - well, observed and thank you!  So clever, you.  Once again, looking for that Goldilocks area!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 9, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Is that your design for your entry?




Just like I had already suspected, nothing new to report on the colour of the sunflower batter. That unsightly murky olive didn't change at all for three days with air contact.


----------



## maxine289 (Apr 9, 2021)

Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!
14. Phoenix - This will be fun!
15. linne1gi - Love this challenge - definitely challenging!
16. Peachy Clean Soap's - I'm in how fun, 1st try @ this design. Am I The Caboose.? 
17. Violets2217- I done ADULTING this week, so I’m gonna make some soap!
18. Maxine289 -  looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 10, 2021)

KimW said:


> You say "purple" I say "Periwinkle Blue" my favorite color - even used it for my wedding dress. Periwinkle, Periwinkle, everywhere and I just don't care, Periwinkle!


Me too Kim


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm gonna start practice this Lollipop Swirl' I need to purchase Pringles Chips For The Soap Mold. Strange how I see Pringles everywhere but when I need them cant find them. Not one of my favorite Potato Chips' I'm more of a Kettle BBQ Chip Lover, I can eat almost the entire bag in one setting! .  Make it a great Day & Weekend Friends.  Happy Soaping


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 10, 2021)

I have my idea and I hope it works.  I have decided I am the Johnson and Johnson of soap challenges; one and done.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 10, 2021)

I have been too busy to make soap, let alone this month’s challenge. Either going to make an attempt tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## ravenscents (Apr 11, 2021)

When using a pringles can, beside Vaseline or mineral oil. How do you get The soap to release?


----------



## VikingChick (Apr 11, 2021)

ravenscents said:


> When using a pringles can, beside Vaseline or mineral oil. How do you get The soap to release?


You could probably try lining it with freezer paper.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2021)

ravenscents said:


> When using a pringles can, beside Vaseline or mineral oil. How do you get The soap to release?





VikingChick said:


> You could probably try lining it with freezer paper.


I use freezer paper. I've never been able to reuse a Pringles can, though, and I've seen people use them unlined and just tear the can to get to the soap. I haven't tried that.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 11, 2021)

I line my Pringle can with freezer paper to and have reused. But sometimes... like when it overheats and falls over in the oven... I have to tear it off the soap. I alway line though because the lining of the can made me wonder how it would react to soap batter...
So I was feeling creative and decided to make some PVC molds. Went to Home Depot and spent about $45 dollars and made 4 molds. Now I need to decide /research if I want to line them or just pop them in the freeze before un-molding...




*see the note my some made to check the oven before use, mine was not effective enough he said!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I line my Pringle can with freezer paper to and have reused.


You must be a neater soap maker than I am. I always manage to make enough of a mess that the cans are impossible to salvage. Good luck with the PVC molds - they look good!


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 11, 2021)

dibbles said:


> You must be a neater soap maker than I am. I always manage to make enough of a mess that the cans are impossible to salvage. Good luck with the PVC molds - they look good!


I’m usually a very messy soaper.. but my round soaps were mostly plane Jane and just pour and go. I was actually pretty surprised how neatly I pour my first 2 lollipop swirls.


----------



## Ford (Apr 11, 2021)

You shouldn't have to cover tops. I use freezer paper. Keep bottom piece separate from side piece. just slide a tube of paper into pvc.  Don't leave to much hanging out the top. About 1/2" - 3/4" works for me. Also, pour at slight slant, with paper over lap on top. This way batter flows over over lap. And not into it. If that makes sense.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ford said:


> You shouldn't have to cover tops. I use freezer paper. Keep bottom piece separate from side piece. just slide a tube of paper into pvc.  Don't leave to much hanging out the top. About 1/2" - 3/4" works for me. Also, pour at slight slant, with paper over lap on top. This way batter flows over over lap. And not into it. If that makes sense.


So I don’t need the caps to cover after pour? I was wondering if I’d actually use them when I bought them.... thanks! I was leaning towards freezer paper lining. I would hate to wait for them to thaw after freezing to cut. I’m too impatient for that!


----------



## VikingChick (Apr 11, 2021)

I’m fortunate enough to have a silicone column mold (Christmas gift). Question though....can you CPOP silicone? I usually put my loaf and single-cavity molds on a heating pad and it works great. I wanted to CPOP my pretend entry, especially since it was colored with oxides, but I read an article that said you shouldn’t with silicone. But now I’m reading that y’all are CPOP’ping with Pringles cans. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 11, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So I was feeling creative and decided to make some PVC molds. Went to Home Depot and spent about $45 dollars and made 4 molds. Now I need to decide /research if I want to line them or just pop them in the freeze before un-molding...


Oh, boy. I watched many you tube videos of people pushing their soap out of pvc pipes, no problem. So, I made a pull through soap with no liner. Let it cure a few days. Put it in the freezer and took it out, let it warm up. Tried putting a soup can in one end to push it out. I could not get that soap to budge. Ended up smashing the soup can so it became an impenetrable wedge in one end. I was never going to get the soap out and I ended up smashing the pvc. If I had waited a few months I might have gotten it out, but once the soup can was wedged I was done for.
So, with my remaining pvc mold I cut a thin plastic cutting board to fit inside the mold. Works perfectly and is easier and smoother than freezer paper.
You might have a different experience but I say better safe than sorry - I recommend using a liner.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 11, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> can you CPOP silicone? I usually put my loaf and single-cavity molds on a heating pad and it works great. I wanted to CPOP my pretend entry, especially since it was colored with oxides, but I read an article that said you shouldn’t with silicone. But now I’m reading that y’all are CPOP’ping with Pringles cans. Any thoughts?


If it's a silicone like any other, it's totally fine for the oven. I can't really imagine why silicone is worse than just about any other material for CPOPing. The only thing that _might_ come into play is that oil diffusion into silicone is an issue (scum like deposits, sticking FOs) and _might_ be worse when hot, rather than cold. But on the other hand, even if the surface gets attacked, it's still flexible enough to easily salvage both the product and the mould. Better than many here…
tl;dr: Unless the instructions of the _mould_ argue against temperatures above 100°C, go for it.
If you could find that article again, we can discuss what they might have meant.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 11, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh, boy. I watched many you tube videos of people pushing their soap out of pvc pipes, no problem. So, I made a pull through soap with no liner. Let it cure a few days. Put it in the freezer and took it out, let it warm up. Tried putting a soup can in one end to push it out. I could not get that soap to budge. Ended up smashing the soup can so it became an impenetrable wedge in one end. I was never going to get the soap out and I ended up smashing the pvc. If I had waited a few months I might have gotten it out, but once the soup can was wedged I was done for.
> So, with my remaining pvc mold I cut a thin plastic cutting board to fit inside the mold. Works perfectly and is easier and smoother than freezer paper.
> You might have a different experience but I say better safe than sorry - I recommend using a liner.


I tried ‘em out today. Three different batches. I lined them with freezer paper. But I need to figure something else out for the bottom. In the two my batter was at thin trace they leaked out the bottom. But we will see how well they come out tomorrow. I have a few of the dollar store thin plastic cutting boards, I’ll try them the next time. I do like using them to line molds. Thanks!


----------



## glendam (Apr 11, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh, boy. I watched many you tube videos of people pushing their soap out of pvc pipes, no problem. So, I made a pull through soap with no liner. Let it cure a few days. Put it in the freezer and took it out, let it warm up. Tried putting a soup can in one end to push it out. I could not get that soap to budge. Ended up smashing the soup can so it became an impenetrable wedge in one end. I was never going to get the soap out and I ended up smashing the pvc. If I had waited a few months I might have gotten it out, but once the soup can was wedged I was done for.
> So, with my remaining pvc mold I cut a thin plastic cutting board to fit inside the mold. Works perfectly and is easier and smoother than freezer paper.
> You might have a different experience but I say better safe than sorry - I recommend using a liner.


when you said let it warm up, how long did that take?  I only let mine rest for 5-10 minutes out if the freezer and it usually comes out of pvc pipe easily.  However it does depend on the recipe, mine has 60% ish of hard oils and I try to force gel with a heating pad because I use a lot less water.  I also used Vaseline in the pipe.  Definitely better to use liner when in doubt!


----------



## glendam (Apr 11, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I tried ‘em out today. Three different batches. I lined them with freezer paper. But I need to figure something else out for the bottom. In the two my batter was at thin trace they leaked out the bottom. But we will see how well they come out tomorrow. I have a few of the dollar store thin plastic cutting boards, I’ll try them the next time. I do like using them to line molds. Thanks!


For the bottom, I cut circles out of the Dollar tree thin plastic cutting boards you mention (used the inside of pvc pipe to trace them).  I put those at the bottom before putting the plastic wrap to seal them, it helps but I would be curious to hear what someone else might recommend.


----------



## KimW (Apr 12, 2021)

glendam said:


> For the bottom, I cut circles out of the Dollar tree thin plastic cutting boards you mention (used the inside of pvc pipe to trace them).  I put those at the bottom before putting the plastic wrap to seal them, it helps but I would be curious to hear what someone else might recommend.


Soap dough...    Roll it out bigger than mold and put it on your plastic cutting board or whatever, squish column mold into soap dough.


----------



## KimW (Apr 12, 2021)

Soooooo...yeah....turns out the plastic bottle that some argan oil came in does NOT hold up to 170F CPOP.  I'd post a pic but it's really just too horrid.  Hubby said I should call the warped/contorted/twisted shape a "feature".


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 12, 2021)

In an imaginary parallel universe, imaginary SMF users might participate in an imaginary Klein bottle Lollipop swirl challenge and might be jealous of your success.  

Joke aside. Was it a PET bottle? PET is a popular material for bottles, _because_ it deforms in weird ways at elevated temperatures (blow moulding). PET + heat = PET remembering its shape in an earlier stage of processing. The strangest things happen with PET and heat.


----------



## earlene (Apr 12, 2021)

ravenscents said:


> When using a pringles can, beside Vaseline or mineral oil. How do you get The soap to release?





violets2217 said:


> I tried ‘em out today. Three different batches. I lined them with freezer paper. But I need to figure something else out for the bottom. In the two my batter was at thin trace they leaked out the bottom. But we will see how well they come out tomorrow. I have a few of the dollar store thin plastic cutting boards, I’ll try them the next time. I do like using them to line molds. Thanks!



Here's a video showing how I prepare my Pringles Cans.  It's saved at the time stamp for that part of the video.  I added some useful tidbits that work well for me.  That portion of the video is less than 3 minutes, so stop at about 7:44 (I set this to start at 4:58).  Hope it helps.  

*@violets2217*, the bottom issue you mention is addressed in the video.


----------



## earlene (Apr 12, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> I’m fortunate enough to have a silicone column mold (Christmas gift). Question though....can you CPOP silicone? I usually put my loaf and single-cavity molds on a heating pad and it works great. I wanted to CPOP my pretend entry, especially since it was colored with oxides, but I read an article that said you shouldn’t with silicone. But now I’m reading that y’all are CPOP’ping with Pringles cans. Any thoughts?



There are grades of silicone; some are not safe at high temperatures. If you make your own out of silicone caulk it would be inadvisable to use those in the oven (the smell alone would be a deterrent.) But if you have noticed on silicone bakeware, there is a maximum termperture for bakeware, which is much higher than we use for CPOP. A good quality soap mold made of good quality silicone is oven safe at low temperatures.



ResolvableOwl said:


> In an imaginary parallel universe, imaginary SMF users might participate in an imaginary Klein bottle Lollipop swirl challenge and might be jealous of your success.
> 
> Joke aside. Was it a PET bottle? PET is a popular material for bottles, _because_ it deforms in weird ways at elevated temperatures (blow moulding). PET + heat = PET remembering its shape in an earlier stage of processing. The strangest things happen with PET and heat.



My tap water from the hot tap, will melt a PET bottle like that,  Definitely not safe for raw soap!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 12, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> In an imaginary parallel universe, imaginary SMF users might participate in an imaginary Klein bottle Lollipop swirl challenge


Sounds great, but how do you get the soap out... How do you get the soap in...? What does 'in' even mean...? Can you use a Klein bottle to store folded oils...? 

In seriousness it would be very cool to have some kind of non-traditional topography or optical illusion challenge.  Not sure how many would sign up though!


----------



## glendam (Apr 12, 2021)

KimW said:


> Soap dough...    Roll it out bigger than mold and put it on your plastic cutting board or whatever, squish column mold into soap dough.


That’s a brilliant idea and I always have some on hand!


----------



## glendam (Apr 12, 2021)

KimW said:


> So, I'm wondering...  There seems to be two common themes in our failed attempts:  Pinwheels or Double-Eyeballs.  Wonder what is the same thing that we're doing wrong?  Just thinking out loud...hmmmm


After watching one of the videos again, I think I know why I got the eye balls.  I poured one color and then turned the cylinder and poured the second color, turned again, etc.  while in the first video she pours two colors from the same spot before turning the cylinder.  One those colors is white, of which she pours a thinner line.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 12, 2021)

glendam said:


> After watching one of the videos again, I think I know why I got the eye balls.  I poured one color and then turned the cylinder and poured the second color, turned again, etc.  while in the first video she pours two colors from the same spot before turning the cylinder.  One those colors is white, of which she pours a thinner line.


That was what I was trying to do with a black line in the attempt where the black entirely disappeared! It was about 10% of the batter when I measured it out, but could barely be seen in the finished soap...


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 12, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Sounds great, but how do you get the soap out... How do you get the soap in...? What does 'in' even mean...? Can you use a Klein bottle to store folded oils...?


Well, you can use _one_ Klein bottle to store _two_ oils. No problem when you're in the proper dimension!



Tara_H said:


> In seriousness it would be very cool to have some kind of non-traditional topography or optical illusion challenge.  Not sure how many would sign up though!


I can literally see the soap dough kneaders rub their hands!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 12, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Oh, boy. I watched many you tube videos of people pushing their soap out of pvc pipes, no problem. So, I made a pull through soap with no liner. Let it cure a few days. Put it in the freezer and took it out, let it warm up. Tried putting a soup can in one end to push it out. I could not get that soap to budge. Ended up smashing the soup can so it became an impenetrable wedge in one end. I was never going to get the soap out and I ended up smashing the pvc. If I had waited a few months I might have gotten it out, but once the soup can was wedged I was done for.
> So, with my remaining pvc mold I cut a thin plastic cutting board to fit inside the mold. Works perfectly and is easier and smoother than freezer paper.
> You might have a different experience but I say better safe than sorry - I recommend using a liner.



I used a small length of PVC pipe (4inches) for my first attempt at this challenge.  It was the first time using a PVC pipe for me.  I spread a very thin coating of Vaseline inside the pipe before I poured. No liner. After it gelled, about 12 hours later I put it in the freezer for about 45 minutes. Then I took it in my bathroom and banged it several times on the rubber backed rug on the tile floor. It slipped right out. Vaseline, then freezer worked for me!   I haven’t tried it with a longer length of pipe, but I’m betting it would work the same. This is not a trick I came up with myself but one I learned here on the forum that’s worked for others too.  I loved that I didn’t have to line it.


----------



## KimW (Apr 12, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Sounds great, but how do you get the soap out... How do you get the soap in...? What does 'in' even mean...? Can you use a Klein bottle to store folded oils...?
> 
> In seriousness it would be very cool to have some kind of non-traditional topography or optical illusion challenge.  Not sure how many would sign up though!


I'd sign up!!  I'd make a right mess of it, but I'd sign up!
@ResolvableOwl Thank you for the Klein Bottle reference.  Took me back to those carefree (not really) days of Uni!  

@earlene and Resolvable Owl - Have no idea what the bottle is/was made of as it's not marked.  It passed the test of going through the dishwasher...but apparently that's not a good test with this dishwasher (my old one sanitized with water and steam on rinse cycle)!  
I cut it today and it might just become my entry.  Definitely have a decent lollipop swirl.  Perhaps I chuckled at Hub's suggestion too soon!  

@glendam - YES!  I figured this out too!!  Sneaky that lollipop swirl.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 12, 2021)

KimW said:


> @earlene and Resolvable Owl - Have no idea what the bottle is/was made of as it's not marked. It passed the test of going through the dishwasher...but apparently that's not a good test with this dishwasher (my old one sanitized with water and steam on rinse cycle)!


Hmm, I have seen PET thingies come out of the dishwasher in nearly the same shape as before, just shrunk by a third in size. Anyway, I'm super curious of your submission! Do you happen to have photos of what happened to the bottle?


----------



## KimW (Apr 12, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Hmm, I have seen PET thingies come out of the dishwasher in nearly the same shape as before, just shrunk by a third in size. Anyway, I'm super curious of your submission! Do you happen to have photos of what happened to the bottle?


Just for you, I dug it out of the trash.  Warping more severe at top, likely because bottom was confined by soap dough and a plastic lid.  Here it is in all its sad glory....


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh dear, the poor bottle… it has performed its service!

My respect that you still got something sightly out of it, without ruining the product.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 12, 2021)

glendam said:


> when you said let it warm up, how long did that take?  I only let mine rest for 5-10 minutes out if the freezer and it usually comes out of pvc pipe easily.  However it does depend on the recipe, mine has 60% ish of hard oils and I try to force gel with a heating pad because I use a lot less water.  I also used Vaseline in the pipe.  Definitely better to use liner when in doubt!


It was a few years ago and I can’t really remember - I think I tried freezing it a few times. It was like cement! Maybe it was my recipe. I was baffled by the videos I watched.


----------



## KimW (Apr 12, 2021)

For some reason, this technique reminds me of my first instructed landing when going for my civilian pilot license.  My instructor was a very soft spoken strong and silent type.  Keep this in mind.  As I was closer and closer to the runway and unable to straighten out the aircraft I finally asked my cool as a cucumber Instructor Jim, "Why is the plane going sideways?"  To which he yelled (really screamed I think), "Because you're doing it wrong!  My airplane!  I have control!"  This, of course caused me to actually turn to look at him in that tiny Cessna cockpit.  I'd never seen that look on a face and haven't since.  As soon as I looked at him he yelled, "You REALLY need to learn FEAR!" I chuckled then and I'm chuckling now.


----------



## earlene (Apr 13, 2021)

KimW said:


> For some reason, this technique reminds me of my first instructed landing when going for my civilian pilot license.  My instructor was a very soft spoken strong and silent type.  Keep this in mind.  As I was closer and closer to the runway and unable to straighten out the aircraft I finally asked my cool as a cucumber Instructor Jim, "Why is the plane going sideways?"  To which he yelled (really screamed I think), "Because you're doing it wrong!  My airplane!  I have control!"  This, of course caused me to actually turn to look at him in that tiny Cessna cockpit.  I'd never seen that look on a face and haven't since.  As soon as I looked at him he yelled, "You REALLY need to learn FEAR!" I chuckled then and I'm chuckling now.


OMG!  My dad was a pilot.  I remember the intense fear when he handed me control of his Cessna and said, now you take over, after purposely stalling the engine.  I was terrified.  I swore never to fly with him again in a small plane. Obviously I didn't die, but for the life of me, I can't recall if he taught me to pull it out of that stall as planned or if he ended up having to do it himself.  All I remember is the total sense of fear.


----------



## KimW (Apr 13, 2021)

earlene said:


> OMG!  My dad was a pilot.  I remember the intense fear when he handed me control of his Cessna and said, now you take over, after purposely stalling the engine.  I was terrified.  I swore never to fly with him again in a small plane. Obviously I didn't die, but for the life of me, I can't recall if he taught me to pull it out of that stall as planned or if he ended up having to do it himself.  All I remember is the total sense of fear.


Oh dear!  Thankfully, Silent Jim was not making the plane do anything, it was all my stupidity.  You poor thing!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 13, 2021)

Cut attempt #1. Inconsistent pouring due to inadequate (for the design, at least) pouring vessels. Going to get some disposable cups and try those. I think they will give me better control.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 13, 2021)

KimW said:


> Soap dough...    Roll it out bigger than mold and put it on your plastic cutting board or whatever, squish column mold into soap dough.


That is so smart!!! I cut cardboard circles out but there wasn’t a great deal and some of the batter leaked out. Not a big deal but using soap dough is a great idea!! Also used one layer of plastic wrap, then cardboard, then another layer of plastic wrap.


----------



## szaza (Apr 13, 2021)

6 months after moving, I finally got my soap gear organized. I really hope I'll be able to give this technique a go, because I've been wanting to try this for a while, but I'll hold off on signing up until I've actually made an attempt


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 13, 2021)

A few thoughts on the pour: you have to pour just so. Like, duh, right?  Too close to the previous pour and the design doesn’t move. Too far apart and it pinwheels. There’s a sweet spot that I haven’t found...yet. I made attempt #2 earlier and filled the mold all the way to the top, hoping that at least two bars hit the mark.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 13, 2021)

KimW said:


> Soap dough...    Roll it out bigger than mold and put it on your plastic cutting board or whatever, squish column mold into soap dough.


Brilliant!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 13, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> A few thoughts on the pour: you have to pour just so. Like, duh, right?  Too close to the previous pour and the design doesn’t move. Too far apart and it pinwheels. There’s a sweet spot that I haven’t found...yet. I made attempt #2 earlier and filled the mold all the way to the top, hoping that at least two bars hit the mark.


This is really tricky. I have two practice rounds under my belt and they aren’t matching my vision,


----------



## KimW (Apr 13, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> A few thoughts on the pour: you have to pour just so. Like, duh, right?  Too close to the previous pour and the design doesn’t move. Too far apart and it pinwheels. There’s a sweet spot that I haven’t found...yet. I made attempt #2 earlier and filled the mold all the way to the top, hoping that at least two bars hit the mark.


  This has become my strategy too!


----------



## KimW (Apr 13, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> This is really tricky. I have two practice rounds under my belt and they aren’t matching my vision,


I've found it a lot trickier than it looks too and I think for me it's down to being able to get my body into the correct position to pour.  For my next attempt I think I'm going to put the mold in the kitchen sink.  Seems safer than teetering on my knees atop a bar stool.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 13, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Inconsistent pouring due to inadequate (for the design, at least) pouring vessels.





The_Phoenix said:


> Too close to the previous pour and the design doesn’t move. Too far apart and it pinwheels.


 I watched I Dream I Soap YouTube video on the lollipop swirl for the 12th time today...  I took two tips away from her video... 1. I saved lye bottles and cut the top off and used those to pour from.  They hold 16 oz ish which was perfect for my colum mold with 3 colors. They are flexible enough to squeeze while pouring and creating a spout. I was definitely more in control of my pour. And 2. She said she poured just to the side of her previous pour, right at the curve where the batter slides down the side and spreads. I tried that today. We’ll see how it turns out tomorrow!?!?  

After a trip to my friendly Ace hardware, I found a rubber cap with a tightening metal gasket for the bottom of my pvc pipe... so lo leaking today! The whole time the cute little guy was helping me he thought I was making soup in my 12 inch piece of PVC pipe I was carrying around. But after some mime soaping my arm action he found me what I was needed!

One of today’s soaps is my entry no mater what. The colors look good and they were good pours! I think! Lol!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 14, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I watched I Dream I Soap YouTube video on the lollipop swirl for the 12th time today...  I took two tips away from her video... 1. I saved lye bottles and cut the top off and used those to pour from.  They hold 16 oz ish which was perfect for my colum mold with 3 colors. They are flexible enough to squeeze while pouring and creating a spout. I was definitely more in control of my pour. And 2. She said she poured just to the side of her previous pour, right at the curve where the batter slides down the side and spreads. I tried that today. We’ll see how it turns out tomorrow!?!?
> 
> After a trip to my friendly Ace hardware, I found a rubber cap with a tightening metal gasket for the bottom of my pvc pipe... so lo leaking today! The whole time the cute little guy was helping me he thought I was making soup in my 12 inch piece of PVC pipe I was carrying around. But after some mime soaping my arm action he found me what I was needed!
> 
> One of today’s soaps is my entry no mater what. The colors look good and they were good pours! I think! Lol!


I’ve watched that video many times too. I can’t get my batter to be the perfect viscosity nor can I get perfect round circles - I end up with lopsided blobs.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 14, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I’ve watched that video many times too. I can’t get my batter to be the perfect viscosity nor can I get perfect round circles - I end up with lopsided blobs.


Me tooooo!!!


----------



## KimW (Apr 14, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Me tooooo!!!


@Vicki C
Hmmmmmm....I wonder if what I do would help?  Not sure if I can explain.  Try pouring it similar to as you would EO/FO out of a bottle.  That is, pour the soap down a skewer or such, and position the skewer so that it lands the batter down the mold wall where you want it.  Something akin to the below pic except it's usually a two-handed operation because depending on my pouring vessel (what the batter's in) and the batter trace I don't/can't generally hold the skewer against my batter vessel one-handed.   Usually, I pour gently OVER the skewer, rather than the batter flowing under and along the skewer.  You do have to be careful to not tip over your mold, but it works a treat for finicky pour designs like this one.

ETA - oops forgot the pic


----------



## earlene (Apr 14, 2021)

Or one of these funnel spouted cups:


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 14, 2021)

Whether or not I ever get this pour done right, I’ll probably keep try ‘cause I miss round soaps and no matter how big of a failure the pour is... it is still a pretty soap! This try my son picked out the fragrance which accelerated a wee bit and the colors which I love. The Trial by Fire is a lovely red!



one more to cut... it’s in the freezer, I actually can’t get it out of the mold!. Lol!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 14, 2021)

Cut attempt #2 today and it's just about perfect. Want to make a third attempt to play around with different colors, but I've got the pour down. I've watched the I Dream In Soap video, but I use a different brand of lye and the containers are pretty rigid. I bought some paper cups so hopefully those will help with the pour. There's something very meditative about making this design.



earlene said:


> Or one of these funnel spouted cups: View attachment 56100


I've been using these but it's really hard to keep them just so near the rim without slipping while looking down the column.



violets2217 said:


> Whether or not I ever get this pour done right, I’ll probably keep try ‘cause I miss round soaps and no matter how big of a failure the pour is... it is still a pretty soap! This try my son picked out the fragrance which accelerated a wee bit and the colors which I love. The Trial by Fire is a lovely red!
> View attachment 56111
> 
> one more to cut... it’s in the freezer, I actually can’t get it out of the mold!. Lol!


These are beautiful!! I think they're perfect just as they are.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 14, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I've been using these but it's really hard to keep them just so near the rim without slipping while looking down the column.



I think those Silicon measuring cups would work fabulous for this technique. Wish I had some. I used paper cups.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ok... I think I’m gonna have to bow out of this month’s challenge. I just can’t get the pour anywhere close to what it’s supposed to be. This is a tough one! It was always a fun pour, but definitely a challenge! I cut my last try and of the 5 this is my absolute favorite. The Earth meets sky FO is Devine! And I’m not a fan of patchouli, but I’m definitely a fan of this FO. My colors are Moraccan red clay, Paprika powder & Green Tea powder. Just love it! The middle one is my favorite bar. I planed one side (it’s either the top or bottom) and I love the swirl that showed up!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 14, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I think those Silicon measuring cups would work fabulous for this technique. Wish I had some. I used paper cups.


Right? I think silicone measuring cups would work great but they are expensive. 


violets2217 said:


> Ok... I think I’m gonna have to bow out of this month’s challenge. I just can’t get the pour anywhere close to what it’s supposed to be. This is a tough one! It was always a fun pour, but definitely a challenge! I cut my last try and of the 5 this is my absolute favorite. The Earth meets sky FO is Devine! And I’m not a fan of patchouli, but I’m definitely a fan of this FO. My colors are Moraccan red clay, Paprika powder & Green Tea powder. Just love it! The middle one is my favorite bar. I planed one side (it’s either the top or bottom) and I love the swirl that showed up!
> View attachment 56113


I’ve had my eye on that FO for a while. Honestly, I think these are stunning. From what I can see, you have a good technical pour. Could the batter be too thick?

When I pour, I keep my eye on the rim and after each pour I rotate the column about 1/2” and eye the next pour 1/2” next to the last. I wipe off the rim when I’ve gone a full rotation so I don’t get confused from the previous pours. Take a deep breath. Maybe talked day to regroup. And get after it again. I’ve found the when I decide to throw the towel in on something, it’s that moment after that, when I’m gritting my teeth and feeling the fight in me, that’s when that thing clicks.

You got this...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sitting out for this challenge due to other things I need to get done this month (including helping to find my new boss).  It sure sounds like a challenging challenge.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 14, 2021)

KimW said:


> @Vicki C
> Hmmmmmm....I wonder if what I do would help?  Not sure if I can explain.  Try pouring it similar to as you would EO/FO out of a bottle.  That is, pour the soap down a skewer or such, and position the skewer so that it lands the batter down the mold wall where you want it.  Something akin to the below pic except it's usually a two-handed operation because depending on my pouring vessel (what the batter's in) and the batter trace I don't/can't generally hold the skewer against my batter vessel one-handed.   Usually, I pour gently OVER the skewer, rather than the batter flowing under and along the skewer.  You do have to be careful to not tip over your mold, but it works a treat for finicky pour designs like this one.
> 
> ETA - oops forgot the pic
> View attachment 56095


Thank you! I will try your way!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 14, 2021)

I've had so much fun practicing this Lollipop design' though Ive yet to make one presentable' lol .  Ive used the Pringles Chip Can' I leave the bottom on' then I line it w/ freezer paper, removing the soap I'll use a can opener to remove the bottom then find a cup or something close to the size of mold & I push it out the opposite end.  What i've used to pour my colors is a paper cup' I can squeeze the top pretty narrow that makes pouring easy for me.



Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m sitting out for this challenge due to other things I need to get done this month (including helping to find my new boss).  It sure sounds like a challenging challenge.  Good luck everyone!



Thank you' maybe next month you can join. 



earlene said:


> Or one of these funnel spouted cups: View attachment 56100



I love these funnel cups' I was lucky to find two at marshals for 2.50 both are different sizes but I don't mind they aren't matching.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 15, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m sitting out for this challenge due to other things I need to get done this month (including helping to find my new boss).  It sure sounds like a challenging challenge.  Good luck everyone!


Darn. You always make such unique soaps. I’d love to see you take a crack at the design when you have time. You’re very talented at this soap thing.


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2021)

I was also tempted by silicon measuring cups, but after extensive searching online, their cost and then shipping on top of that, just put me off.  I think I had a few in different vendor shopping carts to compare and then just decided that it wasn't the right time to buy.  Maybe the price will come down eventually and then I'll give them a try.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 15, 2021)

earlene said:


> I was also tempted by silicon measuring cups, but after extensive searching online, their cost and then shipping on top of that, just put me off.  I think I had a few in different vendor shopping carts to compare and then just decided that it wasn't the right time to buy.  Maybe the price will come down eventually and then I'll give them a try.


I had done the same thing' had them in my cart but changed my mind' then when I saw them at Marshals for a great price I snatched them up. they are handy for pouring in some situations not all.


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 15, 2021)

So, the batter for my first attempt starting thickening up way too fast and I had to make the decision to pour it into a loaf mold in a panic. I’ve enjoyed seeing everyone’s attempts so I thought I’d share. I love the accidental design, but it’s not quite a lollipop swirl!  

I’m doing attempt #2 today with a totally different recipe & colors, and I’m waiting til the lye solution & oils are cooler. We’ll see how that goes!


----------



## glendam (Apr 15, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> So, the batter for my first attempt starting thickening up way too fast and I had to make the decision to pour it into a loaf mold in a panic. I’ve enjoyed seeing everyone’s attempts so I thought I’d share. I love the accidental design, but it’s not quite a lollipop swirl!
> 
> I’m doing attempt #2 today with a totally different recipe & colors, and I’m waiting til the lye solution & oils are cooler. We’ll see how that goes!


A very nice drop swirl!   Great colors!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 15, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> So, the batter for my first attempt starting thickening up way too fast and I had to make the decision to pour it into a loaf mold in a panic. I’ve enjoyed seeing everyone’s attempts so I thought I’d share. I love the accidental design, but it’s not quite a lollipop swirl!
> 
> I’m doing attempt #2 today with a totally different recipe & colors, and I’m waiting til the lye solution & oils are cooler. We’ll see how that goes!


Beautifully accidental!


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I had done the same thing' had them in my cart but changed my mind' then when I saw them at Marshals for a great price I snatched them up. they are handy for pouring in some situations not all.


I'll have to find a Marshall's.  There's  actually one in the Cities, right next door to the Walmart Super Center;  I should pop in there next time I'm in the neighborhood.  Not that I will expect them to be there when I show up.  In my experience, Marshall's stock varies everytime I go there.  I used to shop them more often in California when it was first built in the town where I lived.



peachymoon said:


> So, the batter for my first attempt starting thickening up way too fast and I had to make the decision to pour it into a loaf mold in a panic. I’ve enjoyed seeing everyone’s attempts so I thought I’d share. I love the accidental design, but it’s not quite a lollipop swirl!
> 
> I’m doing attempt #2 today with a totally different recipe & colors, and I’m waiting til the lye solution & oils are cooler. We’ll see how that goes!


Beautiful result.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 15, 2021)

Practice LolliPop Swirl 
I had a strange mishap as I was practicing the Lollipop Design' when I got about 3/4 to the top of mold I'd pour my color & it would appear to sink' I thought how strange? then poured again & same thing the color sank out of sight, this continued tell I reached the top' I thought its was probably ruined thinking colors sank to the bottom of mold 
(thinking the worst scenario)
 When I cut it the next day about 3/4 from the top it looked like the colors become muted.  
I cant figure out why this happened' the soap remained fluid throughout the pour, dunno ' I'll try again today.



earlene said:


> I'll have to find a Marshall's.  There's  actually one in the Cities, right next door to the Walmart Super Center;  I should pop in there next time I'm in the neighborhood.  Not that I will expect them to be there when I show up.  In my experience, Marshall's stock varies everytime I go there.  I used to shop them more often in California when it was first built in the town where I lived.
> 
> Marshalls is great' the only thing its always new merchandise' Ive learned if you see something you like grab it' cause if you go back latter to pick it up chances are it will be gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corsara (Apr 15, 2021)

My second attempt might be my entry.. it's not quite right, but I've run out of tallow and most of my oils. For my first ever attempt at any kind of swirl, I'm pretty pleased! I used empty sour cream containers, and they had fairly flexible rims, and a 3 inch pvc pipe greased with vaseline. It came out easily after 15 minutes in the freezer.


----------



## VikingChick (Apr 15, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> So, the batter for my first attempt starting thickening up way too fast and I had to make the decision to pour it into a loaf mold in a panic. I’ve enjoyed seeing everyone’s attempts so I thought I’d share. I love the accidental design, but it’s not quite a lollipop swirl!


I love it! The colors are so pretty.


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 15, 2021)

glendam said:


> A very nice drop swirl!   Great colors!


That's what it's called! I knew it was something. Thank you, I am happy with it.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 15, 2021)

Made my final attempt. Excited to cut it tomorrow!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 15, 2021)

Attempt #3 today which might be my entry - still didn’t have Goldilocks batter but I did my best.


----------



## glendam (Apr 16, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m sitting out for this challenge due to other things I need to get done this month (including helping to find my new boss).  It sure sounds like a challenging challenge.  Good luck everyone!


you will be missed in this challenge.  Job search?  Or your new boss went missing?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 16, 2021)

glendam said:


> you will be missed in this challenge.  Job search?  Or your new boss went missing?


My next job will be making soap in retirement!  We’re “searching“ for the new boss, but the current one was still at his desk the last time I checked


----------



## glendam (Apr 17, 2021)

Made a second attempt today, with an oval column silicone container.  I was not getting the design of the lollipop until the very end.  First I thought it was because of the oval shape, but eventually realized my pours were too short, I was getting something closer to the pinwheels. But If I let my pour reach at least the center of the mold, then it worked.  
Hopefully I can get a couple of good bars, we’ll see.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 17, 2021)

Introducing *World's First Lollipop Swirl Margarine™*





How to explore sweet spots of batter viscosity, pouring speed, quantities and rotation angles – BUT ideally in a “soap depot neutral” way?

I came up with margarine as a good “practice” medium: warm semi-molten margarine resembles soap batter, the fluidity can be regulated easily by temperature (thickening is reversible by heating up), and eventually I can use up the test batches for whatever margarine is good for.

Once molten up, I dyed half of the batch with 15% pumpkin seed oil, and added 15% sunflower oil to the other half (to match density and fluidity).

My design goals: find out if my mould has a viable diameter for a lollipop swirl; practice speed and size of pours, and turning angles; try pour doses that are asymmetrical between colours, particularly in this rather low-contrast, low-opacity situation. And bake some yummy biscuits afterwards.

My findings:

*Pour quickly and courageously!* Too slow pours make the batter more likely to sink, and form “bubbles” (see the top discs in my photo) instead of rings. I needed a few attempts to estimate the amount of batter I need per pour, and could quicken up afterwards.
Appreciable *fluidity* is good. Too viscous, and the batter will more likely displace the previous pours: the swirl tends to “pinwheel” instead of forming rings. My margarine was still too thick at body temperature, so I “CPOPed” it for a short time, and it turned out just right. Unfortunately it is not that easy and repeatable to liquefy soap batter once it decided to escalate trace.
Look through the videos to get a grasp which *pour sizes* finally produce which patterns. I tried at each step to cover about half of the surface area. After two or three steps, it will cover most of the surface. Whatever you do, be consistent with pour sizes, otherwise it will look off and random (see the two discs at the bottom left).
Small *rotation angles* (>10 pours per circumference) produce nearly concentric, gently swirling “evil eye” or “Newton's rings” like patterns. Large rotation angles (<8 pours per circumference) favour pinwheels.
I can confirm @Peachy Clean Soap's observation that *towards the top*, the lollipop swirls somehow become unreliable, and the pours tends to “sink” in a less pretty way than in the layers below. I don't expect for the upper third of a pour to be *on the same level of geometric beauty* as the lower parts.
*Asymmetric pours* work well. Just don't rotate after the drop for the separation line, and pour the majority batter at exactly the same place (I don't know in which of the videos I've seen this trick). Even at my low contrast, both dark and light rings look decent, quite to the taste of my design idea!
*Margarine* really is impressively fine-tuned between hard and soft fats, emulsifiers and aqueous phase. Add a bit more liquid oils, and it won't turn properly solid even if kept in the freezer over night. You see the overly greasy cut surfaces, and the mess I've left behind everywhere. Cutting up really was a race against time. But at least unmoulding was super easy: holding the cylinder in my hand until the outermost layer had melted, and then it glided out by itself! I let it come out just at the thickness of one slice, cut it, and somehow try to transfer the disc to the chopping board.
*My camera* refused to recognise the colour of the pumpkin oil as a *green hue*, it was reddish-brown instead (Daylight illumination!). I had to fine-tune colour reproduction quite a bit until the photo somehow resembled the visual impression. Users of chlorophyll colouration, do you know/are you aware of this phenomenon?


----------



## earlene (Apr 17, 2021)

Now, that's dedication!


----------



## Corsara (Apr 17, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Introducing *World's First Lollipop Swirl Margarine™*
> 
> View attachment 56152
> 
> ...


 This is great!!


----------



## Ladka (Apr 17, 2021)

I also tried lollipop swirl pouring, just in case I decide to enter the challenge. I used mascarpone, milk, and egg yolk and white whipped separately with sugar (and gelatin) for a nice cream. I  poured it in glass jars, alternating white and yellow cream. Unfortunately I can't show any pictures (eaten all with my grandsons and daughter).


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 17, 2021)

@Ladka I'd really have loved to have viewed this. Everyone cuts lollipop rods straight, I already wondered how it would look like if you cut in an oblique angle instead, or uneven, like scooped out with a spoon?

I wonder if this justifies baking another portion of allegedly delicious oat-pumpkin-anise shortbread biscuits? – just for science, self-evidently!

(Btw, the pumpkin seed oil is from Sveti Jurij ob Ščavnici, not far from Maribor)


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 17, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl I truly enjoy reading you. You’re an interesting bird.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 17, 2021)

Up until this point I had only ever heard of using cake batter to practice pours.  Cake is a finished product faster than soap, but doesn’t sound as decadently delicious as eating the soap cream or as flat out ingenious as using margarine.  

I can’t wait to see the soaps!


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 17, 2021)

Sooo.... I couldn’t help myself. I tried one more time! But it will probably be my last try because I got these from Wild Platanica today! And I’m gonna be playing around with them for a bit!


I keep saying it... but I think I’m just going to enter whatever I cut tomorrow. I poured faster and with determination. I made sure my pours reached the middle of the mold. I also poured a little wider apart. My batter did start thickening up a bit midway through the pour, but we will see what we get tomorrow. Thanks to everyone for the tips!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 18, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Introducing *World's First Lollipop Swirl Margarine™*
> 
> View attachment 56152
> 
> ...


This is amazing, and genuinely helpful. (Thinks to self “can I do one more round?”)


----------



## Ladka (Apr 18, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Ladka I'd really have loved to have viewed this. Everyone cuts lollipop rods straight, I already wondered how it would look like if you cut in an oblique angle instead, or uneven, like scooped out with a spoon?
> 
> I wonder if this justifies baking another portion of allegedly delicious oat-pumpkin-anise shortbread biscuits? – just for science, self-evidently!
> 
> (Btw, the pumpkin seed oil is from Sveti Jurij ob Ščavnici, not far from Maribor)


 Btw, I also buy pumpkin seed oil from that region of my country. And I love it!
I must admit the grandsons were completely disinterested in my design but my daughter opened her eyes widely when I started explaining that I made the cream because of - soap.


----------



## szaza (Apr 18, 2021)

My try for this challenge (and first soap in over 6 months!) is now in the mold. Somewhere halfway my pouring jug slipped off the rim of the mold and created a mess, so it'll be interesting to see what comes out


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 18, 2021)

szaza said:


> My try for this challenge (and first soap in over 6 months!) is now in the mold. Somewhere halfway my pouring jug slipped off the rim of the mold and created a mess, so it'll be interesting to see what comes out


Great to see you aboard! How did you survive half a year of not soaping? (Using up stockpile?)

Are you just generally interested in the technique, or have you just not yet added yourself to the sign-up list?


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 19, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Sooo.... I couldn’t help myself. I tried one more time! But it will probably be my last try because I got these from Wild Platanica today! And I’m gonna be playing around with them for a bit!
> View attachment 56212
> 
> I keep saying it... but I think I’m just going to enter whatever I cut tomorrow. I poured faster and with determination. I made sure my pours reached the middle of the mold. I also poured a little wider apart. My batter did start thickening up a bit midway through the pour, but we will see what we get tomorrow. Thanks to everyone for the tips!


I just got my Stencils from Wild Platanica, too! Hope to use them soon! I had ordered some from Amazon but the rod was in the middle and destroyed your design so I found these! Can’t wait to try them! Blessings on your Soap Entry!


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 19, 2021)

Just cut my second attempt today and it’s closer to a lollipop swirl than my first (re: accidental drop swirl)! It took me a bit to notice them, but I think I see the eyeballs some people have been getting. They’re not poured perfectly round, but do you guys see any that may qualify as lollipops?

In any case, it’s been fun trying to get this right, so I think I will give this just one more try this week before the entry deadline closes on the 27th.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 19, 2021)

More margarine, more colours, more experiences! (more biscuits?)






This time, I divided the margarine into three parts, added 8% cocoa powder to one, and the same 8% of corn starch to the other two (with the idea to match density and fluidity – which worked well). The green batter has pumpkin seed oil again (I didn't put that much effort into correcting the colours this time, it looks more grayish, which is a shame for the camera manufacturer).


It might be a good idea to decide beforehand *how many pours per revolution* you might want to do. I didn't, but in the end it turned out well with 12 pours (4 pours for each colour). Drawing markers can be helpful. When you divide the circumference into a number of segments that is a *multiple of the number of your colours*, after each revolution you end up pouring the same colour at the same place. This is super practical, and also helps keeping the colours clean. (left photo)
The original technique calls for “slice of sausage” cuts (*perpendicular* to the cylinder axis). But the patterns are just as beautiful when you cut in a *skew angle* (middle photo, bottom right), or even “scoop out” *irregular* shapes with a spoon (top left). My favourite, however, is how it looks like in a *vertical cut* (right photo): the 3D effect reminds me of a colourfully dressed caterpillar dancing in pirouettes! In any case, I'm super curious *how patterns reveal themselves one after another in an actual bar of soap*, when it got an ovoid shape *after some time* at the basin!
Once again, I'm amazed how *fast* the pour is. Yes, it needs a lot of preparation, putting everything at hand, adjusting/waiting for the ideal fluidity. But the pouring itself is done in a minute or two, and has something … umm, meditative … to it. Watching your shape grow upward, you are not the _creator_ of the design, but a mere _servant_ whose hands are just needed to help the idea materialise from the ethereal world of conceptions into the dirty world of reality.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 19, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm amazed how *fast* the pour is


Says you!   

My last attempt the pour took an hour, not counting any of the prep, just getting it into the cylinder!

I'm lining up one final try today which will probably take even longer...


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 19, 2021)

I can't get much more curious about the shenanigans you (and everyone else, as a matter of fact) are coming up with . And I also (try to remember to) clock how long my pour will take when I'm switching back to soap batter.


----------



## KimW (Apr 19, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> Just cut my second attempt today and it’s closer to a lollipop swirl than my first (re: accidental drop swirl)! It took me a bit to notice them, but I think I see the eyeballs some people have been getting. They’re not poured perfectly round, but do you guys see any that may qualify as lollipops?
> 
> In any case, it’s been fun trying to get this right, so I think I will give this just one more try this week before the entry deadline closes on the 27th.


I think they look fab and I would be happy to enter them...however...keep in mind that you can't post photos of your entry outside of the entry thread - even in non-challenge related threads.  So, sadly, this cute little bunch can't be entered. 



Tara_H said:


> Says you!
> 
> My last attempt the pour took an hour, not counting any of the prep, just getting it into the cylinder!
> 
> I'm lining up one final try today which will probably take even longer...


You and me both!  Did I post somewhere that the pour took so long that it prompted Hubs to order me a standing mat?!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 19, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> More margarine, more colours, more experiences! (more biscuits?)
> 
> View attachment 56297
> View attachment 56299
> ...


@ResolvableOwl when you write a soapmaking book I’ll be at the front of the line to buy it. Or any book.


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 19, 2021)

KimW said:


> I think they look fab and I would be happy to enter them...however...keep in mind that you can't post photos of your entry outside of the entry thread - even in non-challenge related threads.  So, sadly, this cute little bunch can't be entered.


Ahh, I didn’t realize that!! I guess I will have to make that 3rd batch then.


----------



## szaza (Apr 20, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Great to see you aboard! How did you survive half a year of not soaping? (Using up stockpile?)
> 
> Are you just generally interested in the technique, or have you just not yet added yourself to the sign-up list?



I didn't want to sign up until I was sure I had an entry..
The bars from lower half of the cylinder are nowhere near a lollipop thanks to my little slip up halfway through, but the 4 bars from the top half of the cylinder are ok 
And yes, I still have more than a year (maybe even 2) of soaps left in stock so I even feel a bit guilty about soaping when there's still a lot of renovation left to do on the house we moved into 6 months ago. Silver lining: all my soaps are very well cured


----------



## szaza (Apr 20, 2021)

Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!
14. Phoenix - This will be fun!
15. linne1gi - Love this challenge - definitely challenging!
16. Peachy Clean Soap's - I'm in how fun, 1st try @ this design. Am I The Caboose.? 
17. Violets2217- I done ADULTING this week, so I’m gonna make some soap!
18. Maxine289 -  looking forward to trying this. 
19. szaza - yay I made soap!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 20, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I can't get much more curious about the shenanigans you (and everyone else, as a matter of fact) are coming up with . And I also (try to remember to) clock how long my pour will take when I'm switching back to soap batter.


Well, I timed this morning's pour and it was about 40 minutes - but I was rushing because I had a thicker trace than I was planning so it got a bit frantic...

I hesitated so long over using one of my new FOs but it was exactly the right smell for the design, so in the end I put it in the main batch just after emulsion.

I'm not sure the official term for what happened, but the batter seemed to get darker and more transparent, and somehow thicker without more of a trace.  I rushed to split it into the colour pots and get it mixed with the mica, and it then stabilised at a medium-thick trace with no sign of further acceleration.

I made up an entire new batch and used it to 'dilute' the too thick stuff. Don't ask me why I thought it was a good idea but somehow it worked!  Helped along with a few drops of lime oil when it started to thicken, I got the whole thing poured, but man! I'm exhausted and I haven't even started work yet.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 20, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm not sure the official term for what happened, but the batter seemed to get darker and more transparent, and somehow thicker without more of a trace.


Difficult to tell without seeing it, but it sounds like untimely gelling? Was any part (lye, oils, room temperature) warmer than usual, or did you notice the batter heating up? More SBing than usual? More batter than usual? Did you successfully use that FO before without issues?


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 20, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Difficult to tell without seeing it, but it sounds like untimely gelling?


Hmm... Maybe?? I forgot to mention above but there were some parts that had a jelly-ish texture...


ResolvableOwl said:


> Was any part (lye, oils, room temperature) warmer than usual, or did you notice the batter heating up?


No, all at just above room temperature.


ResolvableOwl said:


> More SBing than usual?


Definitely not.


ResolvableOwl said:


> More batter than usual?


Yes, double quantity.


ResolvableOwl said:


> Did you successfully use that FO before without issues?


Nope, first time using it, other than the volume of batter it's the unknown quantity.

It was weird though (at least to me) how it didn't continue accelerating but stopped at a certain point and didn't change at all for the length of time it took me to make a whole new batch


----------



## KimW (Apr 20, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Hmm... Maybe?? I forgot to mention above but there were some parts that had a jelly-ish texture...
> 
> No, all at just above room temperature.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it was Lisa of "I Dream in Soap" who had a FO that accelerated trace initially, but then stabilized.  She had a term for it that I don't recall and I'm pretty sure she said it was not an uncommon thing.  Perhaps you've found one such FO?  I also think your move of adding extra plain batter was very smart indeed and also helped to slow/stop the accelerated trace.


----------



## amd (Apr 20, 2021)

Well, I took one attempt at this. Modified my fast moving recipe to something I know will move slower, picked a fragrance that claimed to be non-accelerating... and it accelerated. I did not get anything remotely close to a lollipop. I'll post pics later when I have recovered from this devastating failure. Unfortunately this will be only attempt as I'm swamped this month with a gazillion personal things (senior graduating from HS, funerals, and just life), in addition to my side business, and needing to figure out what to do for the May challenge!


----------



## Corsara (Apr 21, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> @ResolvableOwl when you write a soapmaking book I’ll be at the front of the line to buy it. Or any book.


Ditto! You are so eloquent @ResolvableOwl, I love reading your posts


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 21, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> @ResolvableOwl when you write a soapmaking book I’ll be at the front of the line to buy it. Or any book.



Feels good, @Vicki C @Corsara ! Now that I'm a bit in low spirits after my, well, let's call it “partial success” in my swirl attempt.

Good news first:



(b/w to not reveal too much of what _might or might not_ become my challenge submission)
I got _something_ into my film canisters. Time will show if it is any good.
Several things didn't go quite according to plan. While dividing the batter into three, math abandoned me, and I somehow got two batters lye-heavy, and then of course there wasn't enough lye for the third one. _Not so bad_ might I think _since it's lost anyway – _for some reason the third colour decided to rice/trace/whatever crumble into a state where it was outright impossible to pour it anywhere (except scoop it into a plastic bag where it'll become soap dough over night).
Meanwhile I improvised to at least rescue the other two, and added some extra oil. I hope I did the math better now.  Now, after calculating twice through, I'm still at 2% too high SF, but that's better than 9% lye-heavy.
The lollipop pouring itself went largely satisfactory, except that I had overshot with my paranoia regarding fast-moving batter, and went too runny, against better knowledge (If I fail with soapmaking, I can still found a hipster margarine business instead…). Not sure if anything will be visible at all, or if the natural colourants decided to diffuse everywhere, and the pucks turn out uniformly coloured.
Needless to say that I've now run out of cupuaçu butter, so if I want to repeat this circus, I'd have to modify my recipe. Gosh, what a day!

@Tara_H @KimW : You see my “time trophy”. Overbid 5 minutes for four lollipop swirls. (It was actually a few seconds less, since I was a bit hectic by the end, and halting the timer wasn't the very first thing I thought of.)


----------



## szaza (Apr 22, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> If I fail with soapmaking, I can still found a hipster margarine business instead…



I think you found a goldmine there!


----------



## Primrose (Apr 22, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Primrose Good Morning' Thank you for hosting our April Lollipop Challenge.
> I have just a few Q. When you said we can embellish our Lollipop Soap Design what does this entail? & 2nd Q. when you mentioned we can put entire cylinder lollipop soap into another mold' does this mean place cylinder lollipop soap into a "rectangle" shape 2nd mold? or any shape 2nd mold for housing lollipop soap?.
> Much Thx .




Hello Peachy, I am SO SORRY i totally missed this question amongst all the other comments on this thread. 

This is a link to the Amy Warden Soap Challenge winners from when they did this technique. If you scroll through, you will see a few that embellished their lollipop soap with embeds on the outside of the soap (check out Nautilus by Cheeky Goat Soapery, Latte Pop by Emily M and Land of Cuban Snails by Sayani B)









						Lollipop Swirl Winners
					

Visit the post for more.




					soapchallengeclub.com
				




In terms of embedding the lollipop soap into another soap, you will also find examples there - most in a rectangle mould, but I cant see any reason why you couldnt put it into a larger circular mould for example. As long as you are making a lollipop swirl as part of your soap, and I think it should probably be the main design factor in the resultant soap


----------



## Primrose (Apr 22, 2021)

I was running a bit late, but the Entry Thread is now open: 






						SMF April 2021 Challenge (Lollipop Swirl) Entry Thread
					

This is the Entry thread for the SMF April 2021 Challenge - the Lollipop Swirl. Please post your entry photos in this thread. Please remember not to post your entry photos anywhere else until after the challenge is finished. You can not use any photos that you have shared elsewhere already. Your...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Still plenty of time to try this technique if you haven't finalised your entry yet! I am loving all the discussions here including the margarine lollipops!


----------



## earlene (Apr 22, 2021)

I ran out of time before my surgery and just wasn't able to create an entry.  I really thought I'd have more use of my dominant hand before the entry thread closes, but as it turns out my second cast applied on Tuesday is even more restrictive of movement of my hand & wrist than the first cast was!  So I am sad to say I won't be able to enter a soap in this month's challenge.

I am not even sure if I can manage to drive my car yet, let alone hold a cup to pour soap into a mold in a precise way. The fine motor skills of my non-dominant hand aren't so well tuned & my dominant hand is just getting weaker with each passing day.  It's annoying!

But at least the cast is a nice purple.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 22, 2021)

@earlene I can only imagine how difficult it would be to have my dominant hand out of commission.  I hope the hand will be better than before once it’s out of the cast and you’ve had pt.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 22, 2021)

earlene said:


> I ran out of time before my surgery and just wasn't able to create an entry.  I really thought I'd have more use of my dominant hand before the entry thread closes, but as it turns out my second cast applied on Tuesday is even more restrictive of movement of my hand & wrist than the first cast was!  So I am sad to say I won't be able to enter a soap in this month's challenge.
> 
> I am not even sure if I can manage to drive my car yet, let alone hold a cup to pour soap into a mold in a precise way. The fine motor skills of my non-dominant hand aren't so well tuned & my dominant hand is just getting weaker with each passing day.  It's annoying!
> 
> ...



Yikes!  This looks so painful!  I hope your surgery was a success and you’ll be soaping again soon!


----------



## earlene (Apr 22, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Yikes!  This looks so painful!  I hope your surgery was a success and you’ll be soaping again soon!  ♥


Far less pain than I would have expected.  The first couple of days, before the swelling went down, it was painful, but after that I would pretty much only get a sharp twinge of pain out of nowhere a couple of times per day.  I really did expect it would be more painful and last longer.  Incidentally, my arthritis medication seems to be more effective against the pain than the narcotics were.

I thought I'd have bone pain when the pin was pulled back a quarter inch.  I barely felt it!  As long as one staff stabilized the thumb & the other manipulated the pin, it was painless.  When only one person tried to do both those things at once it was painful because she was pressing down on the thumb with one hand (I think that was accidental) and she couldn't manage alone anyway, so she got help.  At that point it was painless.

At this point, the only things that seems to increase pain is if I mistakenly twist my hand inside the cast, which creates some pressure on that pinhead or in some way put pressure to the thumb joint.  I don't do it often, but sometimes I forget & try to pick up something by the handle and the weight of whatever it is puts pressure on the thumb in spite of the rigid cast, or I move my arm or hand in such a way that it tries to twist normally, but the cast is resistant.

In times like this I wish I was ambidextrous.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 22, 2021)

earlene said:


> I thought I'd have bone pain when the pin was pulled back a quarter inch...


I felt faint just reading that.

It’s a beautiful purple, though.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 22, 2021)

I, too, have had surgeries on my hands and wrists. Fingers still do not cooperate often, but I Pray and keep it going! I  Pray you have a speedy recover! Blessings!


----------



## KimW (Apr 22, 2021)

So, here's a question... @Primrose, is one allowed to plane challenge soaps in general?   I looked back on some old challenge announcements and only saw one mention planing, where it was mentioned specifically as being allowed.  
I used my very first planer tonight on my soaps from last month's challenge and WOW what a difference! Of course, I then started wondering about how this month's challenge soap would change with each pass on the planer, which got me to wondering if it's even allowed.     TIA!


----------



## Primrose (Apr 23, 2021)

KimW said:


> So, here's a question... @Primrose, is one allowed to plane challenge soaps in general?   I looked back on some old challenge announcements and only saw one mention planing, where it was mentioned specifically as being allowed.
> I used my very first planer tonight on my soaps from last month's challenge and WOW what a difference! Of course, I then started wondering about how this month's challenge soap would change with each pass on the planer, which got me to wondering if it's even allowed.     TIA!



I would say in almost all cases yes planing would be allowed and I know many entrants bevel and plane their entries as part of their standard presentation. I imagine if there was a challenge that planing would interfere with the entry, the challenge host would probably mention that it wasn't allowed for that particular challenge.


----------



## KimW (Apr 23, 2021)

Primrose said:


> I would say in almost all cases yes planing would be allowed and I know many entrants bevel and plane their entries as part of their standard presentation. I imagine if there was a challenge that planing would interfere with the entry, the challenge host would probably mention that it wasn't allowed for that particular challenge.


Wahoo!!  I get to play with my planer more today!     Can't wait to see what each teeny tiny sliver reveals.  So.Excited.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 23, 2021)

KimW said:


> Can't wait to see what each teeny tiny sliver reveals.


Don't get too carried away, you need some bars left at the end!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 23, 2021)

I see no one has pulled the trigger on posting in the entry thread. Methinks, perhaps, everyone is thinking, "One more try!" before doing so.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 23, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I see no one has pulled the trigger on posting in the entry thread. Methinks, perhaps, everyone is thinking, "One more try!" before doing so.


I'm hoping to soap tomorrow, and if I do get to give it a try, I'll be signing up and posting my entry all at the same time.  No promises, though - still much to do after our recent move.


----------



## KimW (Apr 23, 2021)

Was carrying my soaps upstairs to photo in natural light and... I . Dropped . Them . All . Of . Them . And . They're . Round . So . They . Just . Rolled . All . Over .
Me thinks I might have a wee glass of wine with dinner tonight...


----------



## KimW (Apr 23, 2021)

Well... I fixed them up best I could.  I suppose I could give it another go, but I have a busy weekend coming up.  A few dings I couldn't smooth and I had to remove the rim from one because it was a lost cause, but they're soap and they're still cute!  At least I'm good about sweeping the basement floor otherwise they'd also be covered in BEAGLE hair.  LOL


----------



## KimW (Apr 23, 2021)

Here are the first attempts.  @ResolvableOwl , I considered making the melted mold outcome into an embedded rendition of "The Scream" for my entry, but I liked the next attempt too much.    

The first attempt was doomed from the start as I mixed and poured the rim colors in the smaller center mold.  When I realized my mistake, I started chunking in bits of soap dough.  Just seemed the thing to do!  Then I mixed up some black and gray batter, secured a larger column mold around the smaller center mold, and filled that larger mold with the black and gray batter.  Then, I *swooop* lifted the center mold out and away.  Hot Mess.  In the middle of the column I actually ended up with the "two eyeballs" effect, which are on the under sides in the pic.
*Gold Star if you can see the Baby Dragon and the Psychedelic Cookie Monster!




*


----------



## AliOop (Apr 24, 2021)

KimW said:


> Was carrying my soaps upstairs to photo in natural light and... I . Dropped . Them . All . Of . Them . And . They're . Round . So . They . Just . Rolled . All . Over .
> Me thinks I might have a wee glass of wine with dinner tonight...


NOOOOOO. If I had ice cream in the house (my addictive substance of choice), I would have eaten the whole carton in total sympathy and solidarity with your pain. 

After seeing your entry photos, obviously you recovered quite well. So why do I still want ice cream??


----------



## KimW (Apr 24, 2021)

AliOop said:


> NOOOOOO. If I had ice cream in the house (my addictive substance of choice), I would have eaten the whole carton in total sympathy and solidarity with your pain.
> 
> After seeing your entry photos, obviously you recovered quite well. So why do I still want ice cream??


Because ice cream is good for you!!!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 24, 2021)

My father-in-la passed away yesterday so everything is in a bit of an upheaval. Will hopefully photograph my entry tomorrow or Sunday. Staying present for my hubby and putting all my energies into keeping him emotionally afloat. Soap can wait...


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 24, 2021)

KimW said:


> Here are the first attempts.  @ResolvableOwl , I considered making the melted mold outcome into an embedded rendition of "The Scream" for my entry, but I liked the next attempt too much.
> 
> The first attempt was doomed from the start as I mixed and poured the rim colors in the smaller center mold.  When I realized my mistake, I started chunking in bits of soap dough.  Just seemed the thing to do!  Then I mixed up some black and gray batter, secured a larger column mold around the smaller center mold, and filled that larger mold with the black and gray batter.  Then, I *swooop* lifted the center mold out and away.  Hot Mess.  In the middle of the column I actually ended up with the "two eyeballs" effect, which are on the under sides in the pic.
> *Gold Star if you can see the Baby Dragon and the Psychedelic Cookie Monster!
> ...



I see Cookie Monster!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 24, 2021)

Subconscious soap design interpretation is the new Rorschach test? I'm in!


Spoiler: My “can't unsee” (with depiction)







de Saint-Exupéry's _Petit Prince_ but with a_ very_ unhealthy skin colour.


And of course I'm enough of a cookie monster myself that I'll recognise my conspecifics on the first glance!

@KimW
I'm so happy that you not only got the soap out of that buckled bottle, but it also looks that awesome! Such a gentle pressure, that didn't destroy anything, but merely deformed the shape in a way that is impossible to reach on purpose . Of course, one is never satisfied with “less than optimal” (in one's own opinion) results. I'm glad that you showed us yours anyway!

I'd have loved the idea of a _Skrik_ Lollipop inset, but I think this batch wouldn't be optimal for that, the colours alone don't come up to Munch's gaudy palette. And you would never know beforehand how often you would cut the swirl at a satisfactory position to match the original (That'd mean _an awful lot of planing_). But now, that you (still?) have that skewed bottle, it's a mere matter of effort until you'll have perfected _SkrikSwirlSoap_™ .


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 24, 2021)

KimW said:


> Well... I fixed them up best I could.  I suppose I could give it another go, but I have a busy weekend coming up.  A few dings I couldn't smooth and I had to remove the rim from one because it was a lost cause, but they're soap and they're still cute!  At least I'm good about sweeping the basement floor otherwise they'd also be covered in BEAGLE hair.  LOL


Boy they look flawless to me... great design and so well executed!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 24, 2021)

@glendam  Gosh your nautilus soaps are lovely. How did you achieve the perfect dents along the edge? Even the color is just right. Wow.


----------



## SPowers (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm not able to join this month's challenge but thought I'd share my last lollypop attempt which I did for Easter.  I've had lots of challenges with this design in the past but this was my best attempt to date.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 24, 2021)

MUST . NOT . LOOK . INTO . ENTRY . THREAD . UNTIL . OWN . DESIGN . FINISHED


----------



## KimW (Apr 24, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I'm not able to join this month's challenge but thought I'd share my last lollypop attempt which I did for Easter.  I've had lots of challenges with this design in the past but this was my best attempt to date.
> 
> View attachment 56445


Perfection!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 24, 2021)

SPowers said:


> I'm not able to join this month's challenge but thought I'd share my last lollypop attempt which I did for Easter.  I've had lots of challenges with this design in the past but this was my best attempt to date.


These are delightful!!



ResolvableOwl said:


> MUST . NOT . LOOK . INTO . ENTRY . THREAD . UNTIL . OWN . DESIGN . FINISHED


So wise, so very wise...


----------



## SPowers (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks so much!


----------



## glendam (Apr 24, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> @glendam  Gosh your nautilus soaps are lovely. How did you achieve the perfect dents along the edge? Even the color is just right. Wow.


thank you! Do you mean the flattened spots on top? If so, I am afraid I can’t take credit as that was quite by accident, the container that I used as a mold has indentations, it looks like this one but different size I think... it is hard to see but they are where the numbers are:


			https://www.amazon.com/Healifty-Silicone-Measuring-Graduated-Container/dp/B07Z1YS2W2/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=silicone+containers+for+mixing&qid=1619280372&sr=8-2
		

The color was made with copper mica. The first two soaps weren’t that good, which is why I am only showing these!
 I like yours too, really nice color palette.  I have never tried making rimmed soap, yours turned out great!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 24, 2021)

glendam said:


> thank you! Do you mean the flattened spots on top? If so, I am afraid I can’t take credit as that was quite by accident, the container that I used as a mold has indentations, it looks like this one but different size I think... it is hard to see but they are where the numbers are:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Healifty-Silicone-Measuring-Graduated-Container/dp/B07Z1YS2W2/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=silicone+containers+for+mixing&qid=1619280372&sr=8-2
> ...


You are kind... I know it’s far from perfect . I am inspired - I have silicone containers like that, never thought of their mold potential!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 24, 2021)

This was my first attempt. Poured too far apart from the previous pours. Also  I didn’t like the colors much


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 24, 2021)

My third attempt. Thinner swirls and colors that didn’t work well together at all.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 24, 2021)

@The_Phoenix Glad that you have the energy rn to do boring “housekeeping tasks” like presenting/photographing/sharing your Lollipop results. Some conscentious routine can be a good solace that a normality exists somewhere out there.
I like both swirls a lot. The first has more “surprises” in it (be this a good or bad thing, more or less in agreement with your conception), but I agree that the colours are not the snappiest.
Much better with the second (your third), one sees that you have learned from everything. Having four colours that fit well with each other is difficult, but IMHO you succeeded here! Orange-blue is a well working combination – a bummer that the batters themselves don'like each other (greenish line in between). I imagine this loaf would also look gorgeous when cut vertically.



Vicki C said:


> never thought of their mold potential!


Sorry, OT. But non-English-native me will probably never get used to the strange decision of the English language to have a single word, which, depending on context, either means “hollow container for casting” or “bad fungus that spoils food”.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 24, 2021)

Has anyone used a *crinkle cutter* to cut the pucks off the cylinder?

Has anyone a *split mould* in use? (like, cut a plastic bottle in half vertically, and tape together for the pour) I'm tempted to do another pour just to enjoy how much easier unmoulding would be afterwards.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 24, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm tempted to do another pour just to enjoy how much easier unmoulding would be afterwards.


If you do, please share your results! Most of my cylinders have been easy enough, but this evening I spent over half an hour delivering a soap baby! And it wasn't even good enough to enter after all that 

I'm getting very conscious I'm running out of time but I have a specific vision I'm trying to achieve, and getting closer every time - I think the next one might be it, for real this time... If I start early tomorrow morning I just might make it


----------



## KimW (Apr 24, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl and @Tara_H - I have not, but I do know such molds exist.  yes, I too delivered a soap baby   , and this from my normal column mold which always unmolds easily.  And also after sliming it with plenty of mineral oil.  Silly things.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 24, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Has anyone a *split mould* in use? (like, cut a plastic bottle in half vertically, and tape together for the pour)


I did – had to, ex post. Finally dared to get rude to my swirls; they were stuck so tightly into the film canisters that I had to destroy either the soaps (inacceptable) or the moulds.


The shortest blade setting of the box cutter was just right to cut through the plastic, but to barely scratch the soap itself. Should time (and curing space) permit, I'll repeat a lollipop swirl when I'm dealing with fluid CP batter next time, into one or two of these capsules, taped together again. If I had done this beforehand, this would have saved me from quite some pain. Look at the lid in the top left corner. I had to literally peel that stuff out, and now I have a good portion of accidental soap dough in whatever colour results from mixing all other colours together. (Still b/w only to keep up the tension )


So what. Three of my four rods appear promising (from what I've seen by rough planing), so this will be(come) my submission. I'm very relieved now, and my head is free now to wonder about decoration and stuff.


----------



## glendam (Apr 24, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> You are kind... I know it’s far from perfect . I am inspired - I have silicone containers like that, never thought of their mold potential!


I hadn’t either, until this challenge!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 25, 2021)

And final attempt. Really cool camouflage effect.


ResolvableOwl said:


> @The_Phoenix Glad that you have the energy rn to do boring “housekeeping tasks” like presenting/photographing/sharing your Lollipop results. Some conscentious routine can be a good solace that a normality exists somewhere out there.
> I like both swirls a lot. The first has more “surprises” in it (be this a good or bad thing, more or less in agreement with your conception), but I agree that the colours are not the snappiest.
> Much better with the second (your third), one sees that you have learned from everything. Having four colours that fit well with each other is difficult, but IMHO you succeeded here! Orange-blue is a well working combination – a bummer that the batters themselves don'like each other (greenish line in between). I imagine this loaf would also look gorgeous when cut vertically.


Insightful feedback on my soap iterations. I wanted to find four colors that complemented each other, and yet add a bit of stretch to the possibilities. In my submission for the challenge, I knew that I wanted a blue, brown, and orange, but it was a matter of finding the right tone of each color. Another version came out really nice, but it was a lighter blue and it didn't add much to the soap. 

A turquoise with a deeper orange was a good contrast, especially with the brown and white, was my best effort. I did not post my final version, which came out funky and really cool but was a far cry from a "lollipop swirl." Thank you for your feedback, @ResolvableOwl.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 25, 2021)

Orange/brown can be a tricky combination, particularly when you can't precisely predict the depth and clarity of the brown. I really enjoy just the colours that you have, their contrast, depth, and harmony.
Just for fun, I did some digital trickery to swap the orange and black colours in your image. That makes the colour gradient less “hectic” and resembling the colour rims of chromatic aberration:


Idk which version I like more, but this colour order has the advantage of having an achromatic stripe between all coloured zones, i. e. orange and blue not in direct contact, blending into a line of murky olive.

This blending is unavoidable in Lollipop swirl, since the pour makes the colours lie on top of each other, and the cut exposes the interfaces in an oblique angle. The lower layer will shine (“bleed”) through any not fully opaque upper layer for a few mm, in an asymmetric way. One only can either live with it, minimise (high-opacity batter), or benefit artistically from it.


----------



## szaza (Apr 25, 2021)

Here's a picture of the result of the slip up halfway through the pour:


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 25, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Sorry, OT. But non-English-native me will probably never get used to the strange decision of the English language to have a single word, which, depending on context, either means “hollow container for casting” or “bad fungus that spoils food”.


haha yes I always do a double take when I see “mould.” My husband and I are watching a British show on Netflix (that’s correct I hope? British, not English? IDK) and I find all the extra Us and use of S where we would use Z very quaint.


----------



## SPowers (Apr 25, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My third attempt. Thinner swirls and colors that didn’t work well together at all. View attachment 56463



You may not like the colour but the design technique turned out great!


----------



## SPowers (Apr 25, 2021)

szaza said:


> Here's a picture of the result of the slip up halfway through the pour:
> View attachment 56502



Still pretty - love the colour combo.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 25, 2021)

Ok, my very last actually final, no more lollipops this month, I mean it soap is in the oven now, looking like some kind of ridiculous dessert.

While pouring this one I realised that I've consistently had a problem I don't recall anyone else mentioning - once I've gone around once, the next pours want to bend to follow the existing paths rather than breaking new ground.  Sometimes they go _drastically_ off course, not just impinging on the stream to one side or the other, but often leapfrogging them entirely! Naturally this results in all sorts of mess in the design. Basically the first half of every pour gets ruined by this issue, and it's not until all the walls are coated in batter that I get any level of control over what's going on. So that limits me to half the soap to find some good bars in 

Does this ring a bell with anyone else, or are the physics in my house just broken?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 25, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> While pouring this one I realised that I've consistently had a problem I don't recall anyone else mentioning - once I've gone around once, the next pours want to bend to follow the existing paths rather than breaking new ground. Sometimes they go _drastically_ off course, not just impinging on the stream to one side or the other, but often leapfrogging them entirely! Naturally this results in all sorts of mess in the design. Basically the first half of every pour gets ruined by this issue, and it's not until all the walls are coated in batter that I get any level of control over what's going on. So that limits me to half the soap to find some good bars in
> 
> Does this ring a bell with anyone else, or are the physics in my house just broken?





ResolvableOwl said:


> It might be a good idea to decide beforehand *how many pours per revolution* you might want to do. I didn't, but in the end it turned out well with 12 pours (4 pours for each colour). Drawing markers can be helpful. When you divide the circumference into a number of segments that is a *multiple of the number of your colours*, after each revolution you end up pouring the same colour at the same place. This is super practical, and also helps keeping the colours clean. (left photo)


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 25, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


>


Yes but it's not that.  They literally veer off course and jump to a different location, even if I start them off in the same place as last time.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 25, 2021)

Hrm. Maybe another part of the conversation deserves to be 'ed as well:


ResolvableOwl said:


> Once again, I'm amazed how *fast* the pour is. Yes, it needs a lot of preparation, putting everything at hand, adjusting/waiting for the ideal fluidity. But the pouring itself is done in a minute or two, and has something … umm, meditative … to it.





Tara_H said:


> Says you!
> 
> My last attempt the pour took an hour, not counting any of the prep, just getting it into the cylinder!
> 
> I'm lining up one final try today which will probably take even longer...





ResolvableOwl said:


> @Tara_H @KimW : You see my “time trophy”. Overbid 5 minutes for four lollipop swirls. (It was actually a few seconds less, since I was a bit hectic by the end, and halting the timer wasn't the very first thing I thought of.)


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 25, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Hrm. Maybe another part of the conversation deserves to be 'ed as well:


Hmm, yes good point - I did play around with the velocity and it did have an impact to some extent.

Problem is it's a trade off between speed and accuracy, and with a high-velocity pour it's more difficult to judge the passing volume and react to it.  I'd be very curious to compare videos of different people in the challenge completing this pour, to see the similarities and differences!


----------



## KimW (Apr 25, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Ok, my very last actually final, no more lollipops this month, I mean it soap is in the oven now, looking like some kind of ridiculous dessert.
> 
> While pouring this one I realised that I've consistently had a problem I don't recall anyone else mentioning - once I've gone around once, the next pours want to bend to follow the existing paths rather than breaking new ground.  Sometimes they go _drastically_ off course, not just impinging on the stream to one side or the other, but often leapfrogging them entirely! Naturally this results in all sorts of mess in the design. Basically the first half of every pour gets ruined by this issue, and it's not until all the walls are coated in batter that I get any level of control over what's going on. So that limits me to half the soap to find some good bars in
> 
> Does this ring a bell with anyone else, or are the physics in my house just broken?


UGH!!!  Yep - I found that happened to me too.  That's one reason, on my second "non-melting mold" attempt, I aimed the pour with a mini-spatula and started the second round of pours lower, rather than from the top.  I don't know what made me think of pouring lower, and it didn't work perfectly, but it helped a good bit.  I put the problem down to not pouring aggressively enough.  But, I had to be timid with my pours because my column mold is pretty short so I was working with only 100g of batter for each color.  

See @ResolvableOwl  This is what happens:  NOW that I'm done with challenge I feel I "need" a new column mold!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 25, 2021)

KimW said:


> I had to be timid with my pours because my column mold is pretty short so I was working with only 100g of batter for each color.


I think this is the crux of the problem alright!  Particularly since I had quite a few colours; only 70ml each in the last attempt.  I was thinking that the best outcome would be to use syringes for a consistently measured quantity in each pour, but that's probably not in the spirit of the challenge..


----------



## KimW (Apr 25, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I think this is the crux of the problem alright!  Particularly since I had quite a few colours; only 70ml each in the last attempt.  I was thinking that the best outcome would be to use syringes for a consistently measured quantity in each pour, but that's probably not in the spirit of the challenge..


Hmmmmm - well...I did use an aid to pouring with the spatula thing.  It was either that or soap batter was going to get slung onto the walls (you understand).  I wouldn't say using syringes violated the spirit of the challenge. They're just delivery vessels.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 25, 2021)

KimW said:


> Hmmmmm - well...I did use an aid to pouring with the spatula thing.  It was either that or soap batter was going to get slung onto the walls (you understand).  I wouldn't say using syringes violated the spirit of the challenge. They're just delivery vessels.


I think you're fine with the distilled spatulas, it's still pouring... But syringes give a whole extra level of control which felt unsporting.

(Edited to remove an erroneous 'distilled'...)


----------



## KimW (Apr 25, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I think you're fine with the distilled spatulas, it's still pouring... But syringes give a whole extra level of control which felt unsporting.


Ah - yes, I do understand what you mean now.  Well done.  I agree.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 25, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Ok, my very last actually final, no more lollipops this month, I mean it soap is in the oven now, looking like some kind of ridiculous dessert.
> 
> While pouring this one I realised that I've consistently had a problem I don't recall anyone else mentioning - once I've gone around once, the next pours want to bend to follow the existing paths rather than breaking new ground.  Sometimes they go _drastically_ off course, not just impinging on the stream to one side or the other, but often leapfrogging them entirely! Naturally this results in all sorts of mess in the design. Basically the first half of every pour gets ruined by this issue, and it's not until all the walls are coated in batter that I get any level of control over what's going on. So that limits me to half the soap to find some good bars in
> 
> Does this ring a bell with anyone else, or are the physics in my house just broken?


Yes that exactly happened to me - I created (tried to create) white stripes between each color and found it worked best when I poured the color after white to pour just slightly past (to the right of) the white pour - but it would just follow the white trail anyway. Didn’t have the leapfrogging phenomenon. This was hard!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 25, 2021)

I wonder if something with the principle of these bottles would work for soap batter too:





You can squeeze the bottle and liquid is siphoned from the bottom tank into the top tank. Once you tilt the bottle, nothing can flow any more from the bottom tank, and you have a defined quantity of liquid to do whatever soapmakers do with colourful liquids.


----------



## earlene (Apr 25, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I wonder if something with the principle of these bottles would work for soap batter too:
> View attachment 56516
> 
> You can squeeze the bottle and liquid is siphoned from the bottom tank into the top tank. Once you tilt the bottle, nothing can flow any more from the bottom tank, and you have a defined quantity of liquid to do whatever soapmakers do with colourful liquids.


I once bought a bottle of mouthwash that worked that way.  I HATED it (the dispensing method, not the mouthwash)  and vowed never to buy anything that comes in a bottle like that again.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 25, 2021)

I made an attempt at the swirl today - my first soap since March 17!  It would have turned out well except that one of the three colors thickened up too much before I even started pouring. I finally wised up about half-way through and started alternating with just the two colors that were still fluid enough. We shall see if I get one or two bars with a real lollipop swirl out of that section of the pour.  No matter how it looks, my husband will be happy because he likes my high-lard round soaps, and we are almost out.

The remaining batter went into a circling Taiwan swirl; I'd intentionally made extra batter and had the mold all prepped for that. I really love the inexpensive divider mold that @Mobjack Bay convinced me to buy - it has become an unexpected favorite and so fun to use!


----------



## KimW (Apr 25, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I made an attempt at the swirl today - my first soap since March 17!  It would have turned out well except that one of the three colors thickened up too much before I even started pouring. I finally wised up about half-way through and started alternating with just the two colors that were still fluid enough. We shall see if I get one or two bars with a real lollipop swirl out of that section of the pour.  No matter how it looks, my husband will be happy because he likes my high-lard round soaps, and we are almost out.
> 
> The remaining batter went into a circling Taiwan swirl; I'd intentionally made extra batter and had the mold all prepped for that. I really love the inexpensive divider mold that @Mobjack Bay convinced me to buy - it has become an unexpected favorite and so fun to use!


What is this magical mold, please?  Might it work for even me?!!  
P.S. If you've sent me a link to it before, I apologize!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 25, 2021)

Here is the one she recommended and that I purchased. It is sturdy, doesn't bow (so far) and works so much better than my homemade, tape-wrapped, cardboard dividers. You know me, I'm cheap and I like making do with stuff around my house. But this little mold was so worth it!


----------



## KimW (Apr 25, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Here is the one she recommended and that I purchased. It is sturdy, doesn't bow (so far) and works so much better than my homemade, tape-wrapped, cardboard dividers. You know me, I'm cheap and I like making do with stuff around my house. But this little mold was so worth it!


Thank you!  I remember this being mentioned during the circling taiwan swirl challenge.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 26, 2021)

I didn't want to flood the entry thread with extra verbosity, so I'll share a bit of background to my design here.






I kept my word!  The single one (pre-announced) exception that I bought after the initial challenge was the *rice vinegar*, because, what sushi has no rice vinegar? Otherwise, I finally used up cupuaçu butter, infused olive oil, and ran dangerously low on HO sunflower oil, distilled water, and NaOH.

Free of palm, oink, moo, baa, chemically modified oils, colourants and fragrances (except for the inherent colour/scent of functional ingredients).
The *core* (salmon) is *CP lollipop swirl*, red colour with 15%ppo paprika kernel oil. Half of the amount would have been enough! But it was my first soap with it, as well as coconut milk and diatomaceous earth as a mild exfoliant (pure coincidence if it contributed to opacity/whiteness too). My initial plan was to combine green (vegetable) as a third colour into it (yerba mate extract), but as reported, the colour riced (no pun intended), so I kneaded it into soap dough and stuffed it besides the swirl bar.
Of course, we need some rice for the *mantle*, enter *triple rice (well in my case, double rice) HP soap* with said rice vinegar added to the lye. Grated up and pressed onto the nori like you would make edible sushi, it was still a bit too compliant to offer good mechanical support during cutting.
A propos *nori*, wrapped around is a sheet of *soap dough* made with a spirulina-infused olive oil I had lurking around for half a year. Perfect dirty olive-black colour, and authentic seaweed smell!
Batch sizes were 100 g oils for the core, 200 g for the rice (still a lot of the gratings left for future projects), and 100 g fir green soap dough (even more left).

Cutting up didn't fully go according to plan. As said, the rice bed was still quite soft, I originally wanted to cut the sausage into 7 slices, but I dared to cut barely 5 times. The core is pieced together from three film container pours (see photo), and of course I wanted to cut through the lollipop parts, not the glue in between (that was kneaded together from all the scaps, and the fourth, very unsightly pour).

ETA: A few words to the decoration: The “wasabi” chocolate is not chocolate, but CP soap coloured with the same yerba mate extract as I planned to use for the swirl. Back then, two weeks ago, it moved so slowly that I ruined it at unmoulding, made soap dough from it, and pressed it into my tiny chocolate bar moulds. The tea isn't really camellia tea, but something no less decadent. And what do you mean by “your vinegar bottle doesn't have a dispenser cap”?

Anyway, a fun challenge, but I'm largely through with that kind of vanity soaping for a while now . See you again in a few weeks when it's time to watch the rice shreds fall apart at the sink .


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 26, 2021)

Not background on my entry here, but background on the entry-that-nearly was...

Inspired by the outcome of the pour that did end up being my entry, I wanted to explore the potential of the spiral further.  Despite the name 'lollipop swirl', the traditional soaps are somewhat lacking in a lollipop quality to my mind, so I set out to recreate this:





My first plan was to do a full-size pour, trim the edges down, and add a matching soap dough rim.  The pour seemed to be going pretty well:




And I got a good set of matching soap dough from the excess.

Unfortunately, it turned out that the white was ever so slightly thinner than the rest of the colours, so it ended up getting pushed to the centre and the bottom:








At this point, and with plenty of time left, I figured I could do better...

I decided to skip the edge trimming, and just pour the centre in the cut-off bottle mould, then insert into the larger one.  However I kept struggling with getting the right result.  Yesterday's attempt I had very high hopes for; I had proper records of the previous colours used, and the soap dough was good to go.  I made a very colourful mess with the pour, but it looked ok:





Cut out the dough strips and bent them over a spoon handle to get the curve:





Painfully assembled the fiddly mess, filled in the gaps with a fresh batch of white, and CPOP'ed it to within an inch of my life.











Unfortunately, none of the resulting bars were quite it:





I'd love to have another go, but it's almost Monday evening and really... I don't need any more brightly coloured lollipop soaps, the house is full of them!  It also smells like a sweet shop, since I scented them appropriately with green apple, raspberry and passion fruit!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 26, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Not background on my entry here, but background on the entry-that-nearly was...
> 
> Inspired by the outcome of the pour that did end up being my entry, I wanted to explore the potential of the spiral further.  Despite the name 'lollipop swirl', the traditional soaps are somewhat lacking in a lollipop quality to my mind, so I set out to recreate this:
> View attachment 56541
> ...


Your efforts are admirable...and really lovely! While it doesn't reflect the exact challenge design, be proud of what you created here. You went above and beyond. I think they're lovely. And I believe it's these accidents that make for a more artistically appealing end result.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I didn't want to flood the entry thread with extra verbosity, so I'll share a bit of background to my design here.
> 
> View attachment 56540
> 
> ...


I'm...stunned by your creation. Imaginative, technical...

I may need to borrow this design.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 26, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Not background on my entry here, but background on the entry-that-nearly was...
> 
> Inspired by the outcome of the pour that did end up being my entry, I wanted to explore the potential of the spiral further.  Despite the name 'lollipop swirl', the traditional soaps are somewhat lacking in a lollipop quality to my mind, so I set out to recreate this:
> View attachment 56541
> ...


Those are super pretty! Had the interior lollipop swirl worked out, you would have been vying for a spot in the winner's circle, for sure! And it is still a soap of which you can be quite proud, and which some friends will surely be happy to receive (assuming you are gifting since selling isn't doable for you yet, as I recall).


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I didn't want to flood the entry thread with extra verbosity, so I'll share a bit of background to my design here.
> 
> View attachment 56540
> 
> ...



So incredibly creative!  I love it!  You and @Tara_H are unofficially dubbed co creative directors.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Not background on my entry here, but background on the entry-that-nearly was...
> 
> Inspired by the outcome of the pour that did end up being my entry, I wanted to explore the potential of the spiral further.  Despite the name 'lollipop swirl', the traditional soaps are somewhat lacking in a lollipop quality to my mind, so I set out to recreate this:
> View attachment 56541
> ...



These are fabulous Tara. I admire your creativity and experimental nature!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 26, 2021)

@Tara_H


Tara_H said:


> I really liked the way it spiralled into the centre (it even triggers a spirally optical illusion if you look off to one side!)


This looks gorgeous! And it's somewhat unique, didn't see anything similar anywhere. It reminds me of the spiral worms of the Mandelbrot fractal. Did you something special to achieve this? I guess this needs some very specific target parameters (mould diameter, batter fluidity, size of the pour additions, rotation angle).


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Tara_H
> 
> This looks gorgeous! And it's somewhat unique, didn't see anything similar anywhere. It reminds me of the spiral worms of the Mandelbrot fractal. Did you something special to achieve this? I guess this needs some very specific target parameters (mould diameter, batter fluidity, size of the pour additions, rotation angle).


I didn't do anything _madly_ out of the ordinary, but I was trying to push the pinwheel-type result to its limits to see what would happen.  The batter was very very very fluid; throughout most of the pour I was thinking it was all just blending together, since it was sinking under a kind of semi-opaque skin which formed on the top.  Imagine my surprise when I cut it!  The pictured bars are actually most of it, there were only 5 and I omitted the top and bottom pieces.  Also the quantity of each pour was very small, I was aiming for the pool at the bottom to go no more than 1cm away from the wall of the mould (in a roughly 7.5cm diameter).

Here's the side view for the spacing - I also got a cool zigzag effect that I've never replicated since either:


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 26, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I also got a cool zigzag effect that I've never replicated since either:


It appears to me that this “zigzag” is how the “bamboo nodes” effect looks like when the amount of pour per round is “push[ed …] to its limits to see what would happen”. Thanks for sharing! IMO, pouring not enough for a single round to cover the whole surface is an innovative twist to the Lollipop technique. And I can now better understand the, umm, passionate durations of your pours 



Tara_H – self-declared “Mad scientist” said:


> I didn't do anything _madly_ out of the ordinary


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> It reminds me of the spiral worms of the Mandelbrot fractal.


Very beautiful, but also somehow unsettling! (Also I watched it for too long and now everything is zooming out...)


----------



## AliOop (Apr 26, 2021)

Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. earlene - I have a few days before surgery, it will probably be my last soap for at least 6-8 weeks
2. dibbles - This will be super fun or very 'exciting' - I'm in
3.Vicki C. - My last day of work is today! Yippee! Soap studio here I come...
4. Tara_H - this is on my bucket list, I'm so in!
5. KimW - Found and fell in love with this about the time I found SMF. Now I have a reason to finally try it!
6. Jersey Girl- Yes, yes, yes! Been wanting to try this!
7. peachymoon - I’m back! And I’m in! 
8. amd - maybe I can pop a soap for fun into my to do list this month
9. glendam - I have been thinking of trying this technique, good timing!
10. Anstarx - I've been wanting to try this technique for a while. This can be just my push!
11. bookreader451 - I will try to get it in on time this month!
12. ResolvableOwl - Screw it. Cross-over escalation time!
13. Corsara - I'm going to sign up quick before I get cold feet and convince myself I can't do it!
14. Phoenix - This will be fun!
15. linne1gi - Love this challenge - definitely challenging!
16. Peachy Clean Soap's - I'm in how fun, 1st try @ this design. Am I The Caboose.? 
17. Violets2217- I done ADULTING this week, so I’m gonna make some soap!
18. Maxine289 - looking forward to trying this.
19. szaza - yay I made soap!
20. AliOop - yay, me too! And some of it even looks like a lollipop swirl!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> See you again in a few weeks when it's time to watch the rice shreds fall apart at the sink .


How about pouring transparent soap among the rice to hold it together a bit? You can pretend it's the gelatinous outer layer of the sticky rice


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 26, 2021)

Hrm, good point. I have some blank M&P base lying around, though using it would invalidate my no-palm premise. But – why not? I can try it for one or two pieces. It's actually good so that I can slice them up in few-mm discs to see the swirls in all of their beauty. I have already thought of taking the swirl cores out again and cutting them up, but I can try it with M&P aspic first.

ETA: Fingers crossed that the salmon colour doesn't bleed. With red palm M&P confetti soap, it was impressive to literally watch (over hours/days) how the carotenoid colour diffused out of the shreds into the base. The base became bright yellow, and the shreds appeared (in relation to its surroundings) white.


----------



## KimW (Apr 26, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Wish I had a video so we could all have a good laugh. My table and counters are too high for me to pour into this mold. So it was sitting in a holding container which was sitting on towels on the kitchen floor. I was sitting on a step-stool, wearing sweats, slippers, a headlamp, gloves, and a face shield, and rotating my three color containers around the towel. No actual swearing happened, but there were swear-word substitutes and lots of muttering.


OHHHHHHH - I LOVE it!  I could see it all in a video playing in my mind.   ☺


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2021)

KimW said:


> OHHHHHHH - I LOVE it!  I could see it all in a video playing in my mind.   ☺



Mr @AliOop needs to break out the camera and start videoing like Jersey Boy.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 26, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Mr @AliOop needs to break out the camera and start videoing like Jersey Boy.


You know I was thinking the same thing, right?? Only I don't think mine could give the running commentary that made yours so (in)famous.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 26, 2021)

Corsara said:


> This was my first ever attempt at any kind of swirl, so I kept it really simple. I'm pretty pleased it even kind of worked!
> I was running low on some of my oils, so I tried out some canola oil for a more fluid batter.
> 1/2 TSP activated charcoal in half of the batter, and I used a 3 inch pvc pipe coated in vaseline.


Convincing in its simplicity! And these two zones (one whirling directly around the “eyes”, and one outside) add just some unique personality to it.


And I have to remember that intriguing, yet perplexingly simple presentation  

What hard oils and temperatures/heat protocol have you used? I'm constantly on the search for ways to provoke stearic spots.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2021)

AliOop said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing, right?? Only I don't think mine could give the running commentary that made yours so (in)famous.



Just have him watch more Golf Channel.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm so sorry to announce I wont be able to participate in Lollipop soap challenge' I was looking forward to it' but other things got in the way & Ive run out of time.  Good luck everyone 



The_Phoenix said:


> My father-in-la passed away yesterday so everything is in a bit of an upheaval. Will hopefully photograph my entry tomorrow or Sunday. Staying present for my hubby and putting all my energies into keeping him emotionally afloat. Soap can wait...


So sorry for your loss Dear


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm so sorry to announce I wont be able to participate in Lollipop soap challenge' I was looking forward to it' but other things got in the way & Ive run out of time.  Good luck everyone


Oh bummer! Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh bummer! Hope everything is ok.


Thank you,  All is ok Life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I didn't want to flood the entry thread with extra verbosity, so I'll share a bit of background to my design here.
> 
> View attachment 56540
> 
> ...


Just... stunning. At first I thought the swirl - salmon pieces were inside real rice and nori, which still would have been impressive.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 27, 2021)

Here’s my runner up effort - edges are a mess and lollipops are lopsided (I seemed to have perfected the lollilopsided swirl) but I like the colors. Ultramarine, iron oxide, and astaxanthin.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

Narrowing the entries down to just three is going to blow my circuits when voting opens.


----------



## Corsara (Apr 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Convincing in its simplicity! And these two zones (one whirling directly around the “eyes”, and one outside) add just some unique personality to it.
> View attachment 56599
> 
> And I have to remember that intriguing, yet perplexingly simple presentation
> ...


Thanks @ResolvableOwl! I really wanted to make a second attempt, but I didn't have time (I have an 8 month old, so I only get to soap once every couple of weeks). I'll pull out my recipe and notes and post them. I'd love your thoughts on why my recipe may have given me stearic spots, as I would like to avoid them!  What design are you wanting to include stearic spots?


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Thanks @ResolvableOwl! I really wanted to make a second attempt, but I didn't have time (I have an 8 month old, so I only get to soap once every couple of weeks). I'll pull out my recipe and notes and post them. I'd love your thoughts on why my recipe may have given me stearic spots, as I would like to avoid them!  What design are you wanting to include stearic spots?


I remember those days. I’m impressed you can soap at all with an 8-month-old. I was barely managing bathing when my daughter was that age. Me, not her.

What is your method for melting your fats?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 27, 2021)

@Corsara For a first try, this is doubly impressive! You don't have to apologise for being naturally talented and not making beginner's mistakes 

No specific plans for a design that exploits stearic spots, but I think they are worth knowing how to “abuse” them in creative ways. Think of @KiwiMoose and her glycerin river witchery.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 27, 2021)

Wow, what awesome entries! Just a reminder that the entry thread will close in a a few hours, though I may be running a touch late as I have to be at work for a meeting right at that time


----------



## Corsara (Apr 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I remember those days. I’m impressed you can soap at all with an 8-month-old. I was barely managing bathing when my daughter was that age. Me, not her.
> 
> What is your method for melting your fats?


Thankfully we live on my husband's parents farm, so there is always family around if I really need help! I 'booked' tonight off, I told my husband I will be busy making soap from 6:30 pm  

I melt the oils in a bowl over a pot on the stove


----------



## Corsara (Apr 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Corsara For a first try, this is doubly impressive! You don't have to apologise for being naturally talented and not making beginner's mistakes
> 
> No specific plans for a design that exploits stearic spots, but I think they are worth knowing how to “abuse” them in creative ways. Think of @KiwiMoose and her glycerin river witchery.


 Thanks! This was my second one, my first thickened up because I was impatient with the temperatures, so I just did a chopstick swirl of sorts, as I knew I would not be happy with it. I saw the glycerin rivers, I think that is so cool! 

I pulled out my recipe, and apparently I forgot to take notes on the temperatures. Recipe was Tallow Beef45%
Canola Oil35%
Coconut Oil, 76 deg15%
Castor Oil5%

Lye concentration 30%

I think I soaped at around 105 deg.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Thankfully we live on my husband's parents farm, so there is always family around if I really need help! I 'booked' tonight off, I told my husband I will be busy making soap from 6:30 pm
> 
> I melt the oils in a bowl over a pot on the stove


Ah, the perks of living on the family farm. 

Just so I’m clear, you melt your hard fats and soft oils in a bowl set over a pot? Like a double boiler? Do I have that right?


----------



## Corsara (Apr 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Ah, the perks of living on the family farm.
> 
> Just so I’m clear, you melt your hard fats and soft oils in a bowl set over a pot? Like a double boiler? Do I have that right?


Yes, that's right!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Yes, that's right!


On a hunch, you may be experiencing stearic spots because of your method of melting your fats, especially the tallow. Do you use a double boiler for a specific reason?

My recommendation would be to melt the tallow over direct heat in the pot until it reaches about 160 degrees, then add coconut oil (you can turn the heat off at this point), and add the reaming oils. Then cool to a desired soaping temperature.

Although this will mean you have to melt your fats much more in advance to allow time to cool, in my experience, this will help to fix your stearic spots.

Hope that helps...


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 27, 2021)

@violets2217 Its beautiful! Way to pull out a stunner at the end. I love the subtle colors and the speckles add intrigue.

How would you describe Earth Meets Sky? I’ve almost bought that fo many times.


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 27, 2021)

So, I didn’t submit an entry, but I thought I’d share my third and final attempt at this challenge. I’m not sure what went wrong, but the colors didn’t turn out right and it didn’t pour the same as my previous attempt with the same recipe. I felt I needed to move just a little faster with the previous attempt so I used 2 colors instead of 3 and it came out so discombobulated, lol. The “white” part came out yellowish and splotchy.

I’m a little bummed I couldn’t submit anything, but I am happy I participated and I’ve loved seeing the other entries and discourse surrounding the challenge. This definitely tickled my creative side and it won’t be the last time I attempt this for myself, I wanna get it right someday! 

The recipe is 35% lard, 30% RBO, 20% CO, 10% avocado oil, and 5% castor oil. I used Black Raspberry Vanilla FO.


----------



## KimW (Apr 27, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> So, I didn’t submit an entry, but I thought I’d share my third and final attempt at this challenge. I’m not sure what went wrong, but the colors didn’t turn out right and it didn’t pour the same as my previous attempt with the same recipe. I felt I needed to move just a little faster with the previous attempt so I used 2 colors instead of 3 and it came out so discombobulated, lol. The “white” part came out yellowish and splotchy.
> 
> I’m a little bummed I couldn’t submit anything, but I am happy I participated and I’ve loved seeing the other entries and discourse surrounding the challenge. This definitely tickled my creative side and it won’t be the last time I attempt this for myself, I wanna get it right someday!
> 
> The recipe is 35% lard, 30% RBO, 20% CO, 10% avocado oil, and 5% castor oil. I used Black Raspberry Vanilla FO.


I'm bummed too!  Really!  Since I don't know how your colors were supposed to look for this attempt, I think the bars are quite lovely.  Perhaps you can see it "in person", but the white part looks white in pic, with no splotches.


----------



## Corsara (Apr 27, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> On a hunch, you may be experiencing steric spots because of your method of melting your fats, especially the tallow. Do you use a double boiler for a specific reason?
> 
> My recommendation would be to melt the tallow over direct heat in the pot until it reaches about 160 degrees, then add coconut oil (you can turn the heat off at this point), and add the reaming oils. Then cool to a desired soaping temperature.
> 
> ...


Interesting, thank you! I was using a double boiler because I was afraid of heating the oils too quickly.. I'm prone to walking away and forgetting about them. How come this can cause stearic spots?


----------



## GemstonePony (Apr 27, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Interesting, thank you! I was using a double boiler because I was afraid of heating the oils too quickly.. I'm prone to walking away and forgetting about them. How come this can cause stearic spots?


Your fats/butters may not be getting warm enough to melt and separate the little groups of stearic/palmitic fatty acids that naturally occur in them. So, once you add lye, those little groups stay together and become soap together, and your colorant doesn't come between them, resulting in uncolored spots.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 27, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> So, I didn’t submit an entry, but I thought I’d share my third and final attempt at this challenge. I’m not sure what went wrong, but the colors didn’t turn out right and it didn’t pour the same as my previous attempt with the same recipe. I felt I needed to move just a little faster with the previous attempt so I used 2 colors instead of 3 and it came out so discombobulated, lol. The “white” part came out yellowish and splotchy.
> 
> I’m a little bummed I couldn’t submit anything, but I am happy I participated and I’ve loved seeing the other entries and discourse surrounding the challenge. This definitely tickled my creative side and it won’t be the last time I attempt this for myself, I wanna get it right someday!
> 
> The recipe is 35% lard, 30% RBO, 20% CO, 10% avocado oil, and 5% castor oil. I used Black Raspberry Vanilla FO.



This technique is not easy. I got lucky with my first try but all things equal in three more attempts did not go the same. I used a little 4 inch tall pvc pipe as to not waste materials and I’m at a loss as it seemed so straight forward.  I too want to perfect this technique as it is such a cool looking soap!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 28, 2021)

peachymoon said:


> The “white” part came out yellowish and splotchy.


When I enlarged the pic, the "splotchy" white areas just look like glycerin rivers to me. Personally, I love that look, and the soap is gorgeous as is. You definitely should have submitted this as an entry!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 28, 2021)

So, a last margarine lollipop for me! I had to try the *Tara Snail Swirl* and challenge comment #265 and my thoughts about it.

@Tara_H: Before you rejoice in your sudden celebrity, be told that the technique of course has _totally no_ relation to your challenge submission, but merely means that I tared my scale prior to weighting the pumpkin seed oil 





Well, it _kind of_ worked. Hasty me once again had to be finished after less than 10 minutes for that pour – taking less than two hours obviously revenged in uneven and distorted shapes. The mould was also less than ideal, to say the least – I have no idea why I thought that cutting off the bottom of a corrugated oil bottle would be a clever idea. I cut the mould in half and taped it together again (to ease unmoulding), but an unwelcome side effect was that it leaked…

The Lollipop swirl technique, as presented in the introductory videos, drops in each stage a quantity of batter that *covers more than half of the surface*. Each new pour reaches at least up to the centre, so the underlying layers get covered within a fraction of a revolution. But that's not a hard requirement. If one instead deliberately pours a very small quantity, this has two consequences: 1. it takes a longer time, and 2. in the centre, the previous layers are not covered, but the pours from the previous rounds get increasingly compressed towards a really whirlpool-y centre.
In case of careful execution, this can look like a hypnotizing 3D-effect spiral tunnel. Or with asymmetric pencil line pours (at least in my imagination) a *shell of a snail/nautilus/ammonite*. Some regions of my pour actually do, but others not so much. The grooves on the bottle, the less-than-ideal margarine consistency, and some skin formation ruined the ultimate wow effect.

Credits also to @glendam . The shellfish metaphor of her submission put the initial idea in my head!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 28, 2021)

Fun endeavor, @ResolvableOwl!  I’m going to try the Tara Snail (aka nautilus) Swirl.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> How would you describe Earth Meets Sky? I’ve almost bought that fo many times.


I think it has a spicy/sweet smell to it. It’s well balanced where as the spicy(the patchouli) isn’t too overpowering. That’s what I like most about it, only because I’m not a fan of patchouli... whenever I walk past my soap closet it’s what I smell the most and it has quite a calming effect! Lol... in all my soaps FO is only used at 3% of Oils. So my scents are never strong, but if a FO stick out among the others it’s a pretty powerful FO. That’s my theory at least....

Thanks! I really liked the subtle colors of that soap! I might try a pull through with those same clays and such. Instead of the French Green clay (the specked grey that didn’t disperse well at all!) I might try some green tea powder. I love the specked brown color it becomes.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 28, 2021)

The voting link and password has now been sent, my apologies for the delays!


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 29, 2021)

KimW said:


> I'm bummed too!  Really!  Since I don't know how your colors were supposed to look for this attempt, I think the bars are quite lovely.  Perhaps you can see it "in person", but the white part looks white in pic, with no splotches.


I got a better pic of the splotches today! Maybe someone will enlighten me. I’m not sure if they’re stearic spots? Maybe the oils were too cold?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 29, 2021)

I've marked what I'd call stearic spots on these soaps:


There are a few, but totally nothing to worry about. But I guess you are asking about the patches inside the white? Stearic spots are a matter of soap recipe and temperature protocol – both are identical for obvious reasons, except for the colourants. Did you add titanium dioxide to brighten up the white? (I'm asking because I don't have experience with _glycerin rivers_ to exclude them as the culprit.)


----------



## peachymoon (Apr 29, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I've marked what I'd call stearic spots on these soaps:
> View attachment 56708
> 
> There are a few, but totally nothing to worry about. But I guess you are asking about the patches inside the white? Stearic spots are a matter of soap recipe and temperature protocol – both are identical for obvious reasons, except for the colourants. Did you add titanium dioxide to brighten up the white? (I'm asking because I don't have experience with _glycerin rivers_ to exclude them as the culprit.)



Thank you for the feedback! Yes, I used a bit of titanium dioxide. It just doesn't look like glycerin rivers I've seen before, which kinda look more stringy throughout. This one threw me off 'cos the splotches of mismatched color in the "white" part is all clumped together.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 29, 2021)

As I said, I (luckily) have not had glycerin rivers yet, so I can only theoretise about them second-hand. Most glycerin rivers I've seen were vertical cuts through (more or less) massive cuboid soap loaves. Yours is a horizontal cut through a (swirled) cylinder – I have no idea how they would look like.

What's the opinion of glycerin river veterans?


----------



## earlene (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't think it looks like rivers to me either, but it does look like ash. I assume you used a fairly high water to lye ratio to maintain fluidity, right?  How new or old was the soap when you cut it? Do the spots wash off with hot water?  Or if you scratch it with a fingernail, does it seem crusty as it comes off and looks smooth underneath?

As the soap cures, I have seen that sometimes ash will form on soap cut while still fairly new and fairly soft. With a soap made with a fairly high water content, I have noticed that what appears to be ash seems to return (not always, but sometimes) until well cured.  

I could be wrong, but that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 30, 2021)

Our winners for this challenge are: 


First place: @glendam 
Second place: @Jersey Girl 
Third place: @Tara_H 

Well done to everyone who participated, this is a deceptively difficult technique!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 30, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Our winners for this challenge are:
> 
> 
> First place: @glendam
> ...



Congratulations @glendam and @Tara_H and to all who submitted entries. Beautiful soaps. @Primrose, thanks for choosing this technique. Deceptively difficult is the perfect description!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 30, 2021)

earlene said:


> I don't think it looks like rivers to me either, but it does look like ash.
> ...
> I could be wrong, but that is what it looks like to me.


Seeing the enlarged pics, I agree that most of it looks like ash to me, as well, with  one spot that still looks like glycerin rivers to me. Photos can be tough.



> First place: @glendam
> Second place: @Jersey Girl
> Third place: @Tara_H


CONGRATS EVERYONE - SO WELL DONE!!


----------



## GemstonePony (Apr 30, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Our winners for this challenge are:
> 
> 
> First place: @glendam
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice job soapers! I am excited to try to make nautilus soap. And spiral swirl. maybe I should perfect the basic swirl first.


----------



## Corsara (Apr 30, 2021)

That was so fun! Love the winning soaps!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 30, 2021)

Congrats to the winners, and everyone else who made it so difficult to decide who would get that trophy!


----------



## KimW (Apr 30, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Our winners for this challenge are:
> 
> 
> First place: @glendam
> ...


Congrats everyone!!!  Such beautiful soaps!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 30, 2021)

Congratulations @glendam @Jersey Girl and @Tara_H for your winning entries and to all of the makers for wonderful soaps and plenty of inspiration.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 30, 2021)

Congratulations @glendam @Jersey Girl  and @Tara_H! Everyone made lovely soaps for this challenge and it was fun following along. I did make the lollipop part of my soap, but never had time to complete the project I had planned. 

Special thanks to @Primrose for hosting!


----------



## glendam (Apr 30, 2021)

Yay! thank you @Primrose for such a “challenging” challenge.  I honestly think achieving the technique was a win for everyone, it is definitely tricky!


----------



## Primrose (May 1, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Congratulations @glendam @Jersey Girl  and @Tara_H! Everyone made lovely soaps for this challenge and it was fun following along. I did make the lollipop part of my soap, but never had time to complete the project I had planned.
> 
> Special thanks to @Primrose for hosting!



Dibbles please show us your soap when you get a chance to finish it!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 1, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Our winners for this challenge are:
> 
> 
> First place: @glendam
> ...


Congratulations To Our Specular Winners' .   Well Done To Everyone' Such Beautiful Soaps.


----------



## bookreader451 (May 1, 2021)

So sorry I missed this.  I Did do my one and done but too much going on I didn't enter. 

 We are in a full kitchen remodel and my son was living here for the last two months.  He is gone now except for Top Chef night.  I am using my CPOP oven in the basement to feed hubby!


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Dibbles please show us your soap when you get a chance to finish it!


This is the soap I started for the challenge. It got too warm and I had some silicone rash on the edges, so I cut that part off with a cookie cutter. I really only planned to put the round soaps in a slab mold and pour new batter around them to make square bars, but I doubt I will bother doing that now. They are a nice size for hand washing. I also like the way the edges look when they have been trimmed a little. I knew I wouldn't have much time to make soap in April - I had even less time than anticipated, though. It was fun to see what everyone was working on and I still enjoyed the challenge that way!


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 2, 2021)

dibbles said:


> This is the soap I started for the challenge. It got too warm and I had some silicone rash on the edges, so I cut that part off with a cookie cutter. I really only planned to put the round soaps in a slab mold and pour new batter around them to make square bars, but I doubt I will bother doing that now. They are a nice size for hand washing. I also like the way the edges look when they have been trimmed a little. I knew I wouldn't have much time to make soap in April - I had even less time than anticipated, though. It was fun to see what everyone was working on and I still enjoyed the challenge that way!



They look great. I did what you were going to do with some failed attempts. It was too long from when I poured the round soap though and they didn’t bond. So now I have some white shredded soap to use as snow confetti!  Also they were HUGE because my rounds are 3 inch so the soaps were 4 inch squares!


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> They look great. I did what you were going to do with some failed attempts. It was too long from when I poured the round soap though and they didn’t bond. So now I have some white shredded soap to use as snow confetti!  Also they were HUGE because my rounds are 3 inch so the soaps were 4 inch squares!


Thank you. I've waited too long and had the embed not bond with the new soap too, which is why I'm just planning to leave well enough alone. Snow confetti is nice


----------



## Vicki C (May 2, 2021)

dibbles said:


> This is the soap I started for the challenge. It got too warm and I had some silicone rash on the edges, so I cut that part off with a cookie cutter. I really only planned to put the round soaps in a slab mold and pour new batter around them to make square bars, but I doubt I will bother doing that now. They are a nice size for hand washing. I also like the way the edges look when they have been trimmed a little. I knew I wouldn't have much time to make soap in April - I had even less time than anticipated, though. It was fun to see what everyone was working on and I still enjoyed the challenge that way!


These are GORGEOUS... I love these colors.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 4, 2021)

What normal people see: chocolate covered hazelnuts

What I see: the next Lollipop swirl mould!


----------



## earlene (May 6, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 56935
> 
> 
> What normal people see: chocolate covered hazelnuts
> ...


Normal people?   I see kalamata olives (first glance, not reading the label, of course - and yes, the shape is a bit off, but I do love kalamata olives.)


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 11, 2021)

Finally I grated up jellified with a planer. It really was worth the hassle to trickle the melted M&P base between the rice gratings; I should have done this from the very beginning. But see yourself:






I now just need a purpose for dozens of beautiful 2 mm thick sushi soap sheets  .

The rice effect only got stronger with time. The triple rice gratings (more rice content than actual cooked rice, btw!) really want to tell you “I'm rice!”. And I'm also very happy with the orange-red: paprika kernel oil really is an insider's tip for such orange-salmon colours, and this will definitely not be the last soap I'm dyeing with it. A bit disappointing is the *hole* (air bubble) in the middle of the Lollipop column. As if the soap has been stuck that strongly to the mould that it partially tore apart itself during drying/shrinking.

Slightly related, I had the courage to actually use one of these “filled” sushi rolls (top left). They work well! Though the first impression likely was by a large part from the M&P mess at the lower and outer sides. But at age between two and four weeks (depending on how you count), it'll get its chance with a full cure anyway.


----------



## amd (May 25, 2021)

Late to the party, but this was my non-entry soap. I apologize for the lack of staging, but I never remember to take pics until I get things on the cure rack.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Finally I grated up jellified with a planer. It really was worth the hassle to trickle the melted M&P base between the rice gratings; I should have done this from the very beginning. But see yourself:
> 
> View attachment 57149
> 
> ...


So creative' wow


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 25, 2021)

@amd
 They look lovely (the colours are stunning), though I wouldn't have recognised it as lollipop swirl on the first glance.

@Peachy Clean Soap 
Thanks! I too am really stunned each time I'm looking at them. Lollipop swirl is an amazing technique, and the rice has turned out better than I could hope in any respect. Kudos also to @Tara_H for inspiring/encouraging me to embed the rice gratings into M&P soap. The only downside is that the high glycerol/proplyene glycol content effectively halted cure, and they're not drying/curing any more, but even sweat on humid days (large surface area!). And I noticed how the red from the paprika kernel oils slowly diffuses into the clear jelly, giving it an pinkish-orange hue. My initial fear was that this happens a lot quicker, and to the white streaks inside the lollipop core, so that it would have come out of the mould as a solid orange block.


----------



## amd (May 25, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> They look lovely (the colours are stunning), though I wouldn't have recognised it as lollipop swirl on the first glance.


It's not, the soap accelarated quickly despite using a slow recipe and a good FO. It didn't pour well into mold, so it was a non-entry for me.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

I'm fashionably late to this lollipop party' though I did not enter the challenge this is my LolliPop Design.


----------



## KimW (May 25, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm fashionably late to this lollipop party' though I did not enter the challenge this is my LolliPop Design.


Beautiful!  And love the rims!  Wow.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 26, 2021)

Want to wrap up too my Lollipop experiences with above chocolate hazelnut can, three weeks into cure! I did it for fun, and to tackle several outstanding questions to the technique.

It's a “faux ghost swirl”, _faux_ since I added different white pigments to the split batters (TiO₂ and ZnO, each 0.45%TOW to either), not varied water contents.
I cut it vertically, since I wanted to see how this looks with soap (not only with margarine). And the “regular” (horizontal) cuts haven't come out overly impressive anyway.




I also tested a more thorough planning: marked pour points on the mould with three different felt pen colours, so I would pour the same batter at the same location at each revolution (the pegs on the beakers helped me distinguish the, well, not overly different batters). You can imagine that the whole process was a single blind flight … still took me mere 6 minutes from having the batters prepared until CPOPing (estimating from pic timestamps). It is so relaxing to not have to take any design decisions during the pour!

You can barely see that I had cut the mould into half beforehand and taped together. Needless to say it didn't stay fully tight, and I was glad that I had put the mould on that plate (easier to turn and transport without touching the mould too)! Another downside is that the plastic decided to deform, and the cross-section wasn't circular, but had an odd oval shape. Aaaaaand, I did this with easier unmoulding in mind – but that eventually was of little use even after CPOP plus three full days of settling in the mould (_Which lunatic has tweaked that darn recipe to not harden up in any meaningful amount of time? 45% cottonseed oil, seriously?_).

Unfortunately, I can't reconstruct/tell apart for sure the two pigmented layers. I conclude from my other experiments, that the titanium white is the one with the stronger white pigmentation/opacity effect. But I detect more of what could be the onset of glycerin rivers, or stearic spots, or uneven trituration in the less pronounced white layer – as if zinc white promotes glycerin rivers even more than titanium white, but with less opacity at the same time.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 56935
> 
> 
> What normal people see: chocolate covered hazelnuts
> ...



Thats what I saw when I was about to discard these Clorox wipes containers. Lol


----------



## linne1gi (May 26, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thats what I saw when I was about to discard these Clorox wipes containers. LolView attachment 57779


How would you get the soap out of those cylinders?


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 26, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> How would you get the soap out of those cylinders?



I would probably cut the bottom and top off before I used them and see if I could somehow fashion a secure bottom. I’m not sure they would work but they are sitting here waiting for an opportunity. They are the perfect size.


----------



## linne1gi (May 26, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> I would probably cut the bottom and top off before I used them and see if I could somehow fashion a secure bottom. I’m not sure they would work but they are sitting here waiting for an opportunity. They are the perfect size.


Yeah, I think you would have to cut off the bottom to get the soap out. I have used Pringle’s cans, and I just peeled the can away, but obviously you can’t do that.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

KimW said:


> Beautiful!  And love the rims!  Wow.


Thank you so much' this soap was a 4 step process: 1st make the dots' 2nd fill the dots' 3 rd cut & line round mold' 4th do the Lollipop swirl. This wasn't as easy.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 57771
> 
> Want to wrap up too my Lollipop experiences with above chocolate hazelnut can, three weeks into cure! I did it for fun, and to tackle several outstanding questions to the technique.
> 
> ...


I love this ghost swirl' nicely done .  This is one I'd like to try.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 26, 2021)

I first was disappointed since one could see literally nothing of the swirl, but during cure, the uncoloured parts became moretranslucent, and now it's become quite pretty  but still only for those who take the time to look closely 
Not sure which white pigments are well-suited for this. TD is, but zinc white not so much. Kaolin clay, diatomaceous earth, white mica etc. might be worth a try too. And a lard/coconut/HO sunflower recipe? (I somehow dislike the slight tan that palm oil brings)

ETA shine-through photo of a slice (about 6 mm thick).



Strong “pinwheeling”, skewed shape etc. Definitely not my favourite lollipop pour; I think it was a good decision to not slice it up further, but give the vertical cut a chance.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I first was disappointed since one could see literally nothing of the swirl, but during cure, the uncoloured parts became moretranslucent, and now it's become quite pretty  but still only for those who take the time to look closely
> Not sure which white pigments are well-suited for this. TD is, but zinc white not so much. Kaolin clay, diatomaceous earth, white mica etc. might be worth a try too. And a lard/coconut/HO sunflower recipe? (I somehow dislike the slight tan that palm oil brings)
> 
> ETA shine-through photo of a slice (about 6 mm thick).
> ...


Nice' I can see the swirl


----------

